# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال

## اسكندرانى

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم 
تتشرف القاعة بان تقيم مسابقة رمضانية 
على عشر حلقات تبدا من اول يوم وتنتهى يوم 20 رمضان 
كل حلقة بها 3 اسئله 

سؤال اول 
 عن ايه من القرآن الكريم 

سؤال ثانى 
عن موقف من السيرة النبوية 

سؤال ثالث 
حيكون سؤال ادارى اجابته ستكون موجود 
فى موضوعات  قاعة رجال الاعمال 
سيتم وضع لينك الموضوع للحصول على اجابة السؤال 

كل  اجابة صحيحه بدرجة 
يعنى كل حلقة نتيجتها 3 درجات 
قد يحصل عضو عن 2 من 3 درجات 
او 1 من  3 درجات 
فى تانى يوم للحلقة سيتم اعلان نتيجتها 
الاجابات الصحيحه 
واسماء المشاركين ودرجاتهم 
 سيتم تجميع الدرجات يوميا حتى اخر حلقة 
 وسيتم اعلان اسماء الفائزين 
الاول 
والثانى 
والثالث 

الجوائز 
سيتم اعلان الجوائز قبل بدا المسابقة  بعد الاتفاق مع الادارة 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا  بالفوز

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله فكرة جميلة جدا .. 
جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله منك 

ويااااااااارب أكون من الفايزين  :;): 

تحياتي  :f:

----------


## saladino

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله مع انى عارف حظى

وان شاء الله مسابقة قوية*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميل يا استاذ اسكندراني .. 
فكرة ممتازة .. وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله . :f: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم
استاذى العزيز اسكندرانى
كل عام وانت طيب وبصحة جيدة ان شاء الله

انا معاكم يا ريس في المسابقة طالما فيها جوائز 
وكل سنة وانت طيب
*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 


ونحن في الانتظار علي منتدي ابناء مصر .....
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير أعاد الله عليك رمضان بالخير واليمن والبركات ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

فكرة رائعة وجميلة جدا أخي العزيز اسكندراني  :f: 
في انتظار بداية المسابقة بإذن الله
وان شاء الله أكسب  :Girl (13): 

كل عام وانت بخير  :M (32):

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

الاستاذ العزيز اسكندراني

ارجو قبولي من ضمن المتسابقين

و بعودة عليكم الايام بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله يا فندم
فكرة جميلة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب
وكل سنة وانت بكل الخير انت واسرتك الكريمة
رمضان كريم

----------


## Masrawya

فكرة جميلة استاذ اسكندرانى
وان شاء الله فى انتظار المسايقة
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
اعاد الله عليك الشهر الكريم بكل الخير و الصحة و السلامة.
تحياتى.

----------


## لميس الامام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما شاء الله فكرة جميلة جدا .. 
> جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله منك 
> 
> ويااااااااارب أكون من الفايزين 
> 
> تحياتي


العزيز اسكندراني

كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان مبارك على الجميع تقبل الله فيه صيامنا وقيامنا..

اشكرك أخي اسكندراني على هذه الفكرة القيمة النيرة ..وكان نفسي ادخل في المسابقة لاني في الحقيقية  اعشق هذا النوع من الاسئلة خصوصا الديني منها  وكم هائل من المعلومات الادارية 
 ولكن للاسف خلال رمضان سأكون مع ابني في الاردن لانه سيلتحق في الجامعة هناك ..لذا لن يتاح لي متابعة المسابقة على الصعيد اليومي بالتاكيد...لكني اتمنى لك وللمشاركين شهر مبارك ومشاركات قيمة وفوز للجميع..

مودتي واعتذار شديد..

لميس الامام

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كل عام وانتم بخير ويعود عليكم الايام بالخير 

مسابقه جميله ان شاء الله اكون متواجد معاكم

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]   أخى الكريم اسكندرانى نــــــــــــــادر  

                             كل سنة وأنت طيب ورمضان كريم
                           عليك وعلى الأسرة الكريمة أعادة الله على الجميع
                             بالخير واليمن والبركات
                              رائع مجهودك أخى بكل المناسبات وطروحاتك كلها مفيدة
                               وجميلة بارك الله لك بجميع أعمالك وجعلها بميزان حسناتك
                              ومعك أخى برمضان يإذن الله ويارب تكون الأسئلة سهلة
                                     نحن بإنتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك





                                     مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
                              [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*     أستاذى الكبير جدا اسكندرانى

                  لك مليون تحية وان شاء الله افوز وتجيبلى هدية
                 بكرة اوالسنة اللى جاية
                 وطبعا حاجة على قدى عينية
                          اصلى شحرورة شطورة وعندية
              وطيبة وغلبانة بيقولوا غلباوية
            صحيح انا كدة أستاذى معقولة
          مبروك على المسابقة اللى هية
           جميلة وموزونة 100المية
         طبعا مش أستاذى صاحب الفكرة الغنية
          انا مش باحسد انا يادوب باقر شوية
          بخر القاعة بسرعة من .............
           بارك لك أستاذى بكل مجهوداتك
         وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب والاسرة الكريمة


              لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى فى الله وجعل فكرتك هذه فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحه ونحن فى انتظار الاسئله وان شاء الله لو سمح لى وقتى هشارك يمكن اكسب حاجه 
كل عام وانت والاسره الكريمه بخير

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسابقة جميلة وقيمة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا فندم ورمضان كريم
أن شاء الله انا معاااااااااااكم اعملو حسابى

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله  فيك  على هذا العمل فى هذا شهر الجميل على كل الامه الاسلامية وأنشاء الله أكون واحد من الفائزين لو فى نصيب وشكرأ ليك

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا اسكندراني و كل سنة و انت طيب و رمضان كريم 

و معلش علي التأخير النت عندي كان بعافية شوية ههههههههههه

و ان شاء الله اتابع معكم 

في رعاية الله

----------


## bedo_ic

اهلا اسكندرانى وكل سنة وانت طيب يا غالى
وان شاء الله نتواجد بالمسابقة
تحياتى
بيدووووووو

----------


## حنـــــان

رمضان كريم
فكرة جميلة قوي يا أستاذ نادر
وفي انتظار المسابقة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## حنـــــان

رمضان كريم
فكرة جميلة قوي يا أستاذ نادر
وفي انتظار المسابقة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم 

فكرة جميلة اوي اخ نادر 

اكيد حنستفيد من المعلومات المتواجدة فيه 

ربنا يبارك بيك 

ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

انا كمان باذن الله حاشارك 

كل سنة وانت طيب رمضان كريم

 :f2:

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكره جميله ورائعه
وان شاء الله الجميع فائز وكسبان
شكرا لك في الانتظار باذن الله

----------


## Amira

*كل سنة و أنت طيب يا إسكندراني .... و رمضان كريم* 

*في إنتظارك غدا مع أول أيام الشهر المبارك و أول أسئلتك إن شاء الله* 

*خالص تحياتي لك أخي الكريم *

----------


## نشــــوى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
فكرة حلوة واكيد متابعه معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى فكره جميله وممتازه وهستنى الاسئله 
كل يوم  
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
اعاده الله عليكم وعلى كل المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات 

اشكرك جميعا على تجاوبكم مع فكرة المسابقة 



يشرفنى 
ان اقدم لكم الان جوائز المسابقة 

سيكون الفوز لاصحاب اعلى درجات فى المسابقة على مدى حلقاتها العشر 
 سيكون عندنا 3 فائزين 
حسب الترتيب باعلى الدرجات 
جائزة اولى  وثانية وثالثة 

جائزة كل منها 
تقيم من المشرف 
 شهادة تقدير 
كتاب تفسير من امهات التفاسير 
كتاب سيرة من امهات السيرة
كتاب من سلسلة كتب رجال الاعمال 



ستبدا الحلقة الاولى 
اليوم الساعة 12 مساء 
يستمر تلقى الاجابات 
حتى الساعة10  مساء 
من مساء الجمعة 2 رمضان 
سيتم بعدها وضع الاجابات 
وتصحيح المشاركات 
وسيجد كل مشارك 
 درجة اجابته فى المسابقة  
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

يمكنك تعديل مشاركتك والاستعانة بصديق 
والبحث فى المراجع 
وزيارة المكتبات العامة والخاصة 
وسؤال اهل الثقة 
فهدفنا من المسابقة 
كيفية الوصول الى المعلومة الصحيحه 


انتظرونا فى الحلقة الاولى 
اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق

----------


## saladino

*مجهود مشكور علية ومسابقة ان شاء الله تكون مفيد وروعة

الساعة 12 جت انتا اتاخرت لية بقا يلاااااااااااااا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الاولى 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟ 

السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 كم عدد عمات النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
كيف تكون منتجا ونافعا 
ماهى  أمراض الإرادة ؟


اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *مجهود مشكور علية ومسابقة ان شاء الله تكون مفيد وروعة
> 
> الساعة 12 جت انتا اتاخرت لية بقا يلاااااااااااااا*


اخى الكريم 
صلادينو 
كل عام وانت بخير 
اشكرك على اهتمامك بالموضوع 
وانت وضحت لى ملحوظة كانت غائبة عنى 
ان كل المواعيد 
بتوقيت ساعة جامعة القاهرة 
هناااااااااااااااااا القاهرة

----------


## حمادو

اجابة السؤال الاول
الصفا والمروة

السؤال الثانى
عدد عمات النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 6

السؤال الثالث
امراض الادارة
*فرط الاندفاع 
*1. *فقدان الاندفاع
**ضعف مستوى التدين
**المجتمع
**الفقر والمرض



ايه الاخبار؟
*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى / اسكندرانى
كل عام وانت بخير رمضان كريم ومسابقة كريمة طبعا مش فيها جوائز 
استنوا انا جايه معاكم يمكن اكسب يمكن يكون فى امل فيه
ولو مكنش كفايه انى اعرف اجابة الاسئلة 
مع اطيب التمنياتى تلميذتك سابرينا*

----------


## boukybouky

ايه يا حمادو !!!!!!! ما تصلي علي النبي و تروق كده  :: 

هو احنا هنبتدي بالشكل ده و الا إيه ههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا سيدي بس مرة انت مرة انا خلي بالك بقي  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

اطالب بحذفها

----------


## حمادو

*والنبى ناولونى الولاعة
عايز اولع روما بحالها
ههههههههههههههههههه


ايه يا بوكى احنا بدأنا؟
ما احنا كويسين اهو مع بعض, ولسه حالل لكم 3 اسئلة من العيار التقيل...
غلطان يعني انى باساعد في تثقيف المنتدى واجيب لهم المعلومة جاهزة؟
ههههههههههههههههه
بس ماتقلقيش يا افندم
هاسيب للاشبال فرصة
انا قلت بس انزل ماتش تسخين واولع الولاعة واجرى على روما بعد كده
هههههههههههههههههههه



عم صلادينو
صلى على النبى كده وهدى اعصابك
انت اصلا ما تعرفش وسام التميز دا ليه
دا مش علشان مجهودى في المنتدى 
وانما علشان اتميزت في حرقة دم اعضاء المنتدى في مواضيع المسابقات
هههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان كده خلاص لما اخدت الوسام دا عمرى ما هاسيبه ابداااااااااا




*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

1-ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟ 
الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله) البقره 158 


2- عمات النبى ستة هن ام حكيم وهى البيضاء وصفية وعاتكة واروى واميمة وبرة


3- ماهى أمراض الإرادة ؟

1. فقدان الاندفاع ( لا تجد حافز للاندفاع ) .. فأنت في مرحلة التجميد .. ويجب أن تتحول إلى سائل لتتحرك .. 
2. فرط الاندفاع وهو الزيادة في الاندفاع . 
3. ضعف مستوى التدين ( يفهم الدين بطريقه خطأ ) . 
4. المجتمع ( إذا كان لا يعينك على النجاح ) . 
5. الفقر والمرض .

----------


## boukybouky

طيب يا حمادو انا خلاص بقي هتعامل اكنك مش نزلت الإجابة  ::   :: 

1- الجبلين هما : الصفا و المروة

2- عمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هن:

1- صفية رضي الله عنها أم الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه 
2- عاتكة 
3- أروى 
4- أميمة
5- برة
6- أم حكيم ( البيضاء )

3- ماهى أمراض الإرادة هي:

1- فقدان الاندفاع
2- فرط الاندفاع . 
3- ضعف مستوى التدين.
4- المجتمع
5- الفقر والمرض . 

و انا هضايق نفسي ليه ههههههههههههههههه 

لا تراجع و لا إستسلام وراك وراك يا حمادو لما نشوف اخرتها بقي  ::   :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ههههههههههههههههههه حمادو روح كل  ::

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

1-ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟ 

الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله) البقره 158 


2-كم عدد عمات النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟

عمات الرسول (ص) خمس و هم : اروي بنت عبد المطلب، صفيه القرشيه، عاتكه بنت عبد المطلب، ام حكيم البيضاء، بره بنت عبد المطلب

3-ماهى أمراض الإرادة ؟

امراض الادراه هي:
1- فقدان الاندفاع: اي فقدان الطموح و الحافز علي النجاح بمعني (واقف محلك سر)
2-فرط الاندفاع: و هو عكس ما سبق مع الزياده فيه 
3-نقص مستوي التدين: الفهم الخطا للدين و التعامل بهذا الفهم الخاطئ
4 -المجتمع: حينما لا يساعدك المجتمع علي ان تكون انسان ناجح
5-الفقر و المرض: الفقر الذي يسبب الاحباط و قله الامكانيات الماديه المساعده و المرض الذي يقعد الانسان عن البحث عن عمل او حتي اتمام العمل علي الوجه المناسب

----------


## Amira

*حمادو... الولاعة بتاعتك دي نفسي اعملها تحويل مسار لألمانيا * 

*عموما لسة باقي 19 سؤال .. أحنا بس حبينا نسيبك تفرح كده في الأول 

1- الجبلين هما : الصفا و المروة
2- عدد عمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 6 
3-  أمراض الإرادة هي " فقدان الاندفاع ، فرط الاندفاع ، ضعف مستوى التدين ، المجتمع ، الفقر والمرض" 

*

----------


## أمــونــة

ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده؟
انتو جاوبتو امته يا ناس ؟ وانا بحسب إني أول واحدة هتجاوب  :Girl (26):  :Girl (26): 
لا وجاوبتم وبتتخانقوا كمان ..  :Girl (9): 
حرااااام عليكم هما كلهم يومين وهسافر  :Girl (18): ...... وهتابع من بعيد لبعيييد ... 

شكلي أنا اللي همسك الولاعة  :Girl (9): 

بس هجاوب بردو  :Girl (16):  

السؤال الأول إجابته:
الصفــا والمروة

 :Ward703: 

السؤال الثاني إجابته :
6 عمات : 
صفية 
وبرة 
وعاتكة 
وأميمة
 و أروى
 وأم حكيم 

 :Ward703: 

أما الثالث:
. فقدان الاندفاع .
2. فرط الاندفاع وهو الزيادة في الاندفاع . 
3. ضعف مستوى التدين .
4. المجتمع ( إذا كان لا يعينك على النجاح ) . 
5. الفقر والمرض . 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

حمادوووووووووووو برضو لا صيام نافع ولا فطار نافع فينكوا يا عصابه
1-اسم الجبلين الي ذكروا في القران هم

الصفا والمروة
‏(إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله)‏
ودة كمان جبل ذكر في القران
جبل طور
‏((والتين والزيتون وطور سنين وهذا البلد الأمين لقد خلقنا الإنسان في احسن تقويم ))‏

2-عدد عمات الرسول؟؟؟6 عمات
عماته: وله عمات ست من أمهات شتى وهنّ: أميمة ـ أم حكيمة ـ برّة ـ عاتكة ـ ‏صفيّة ـ‎ ‎أروى

3-أمراض الإرادة :‏
‏1.    فقدان الاندفاع ( لا تجد حافز للاندفاع ) .. فأنت في مرحلة التجميد .. ‏ويجب أن تتحول إلى سائل لتتحرك .. ‏
‏2.    فرط الاندفاع وهو الزيادة في الاندفاع . ‏
‏3.    ضعف مستوى التدين ( يفهم الدين بطريقه خطأ ) . ‏
‏4.    المجتمع ( إذا كان لا يعينك على النجاح ) . ‏
‏5.    الفقر والمرض . ‏

وكفايه بقى يا حمادو روح العب بالولاعه بعيد
تحياتي لكم

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هى الاسئله وضعت امتى فى السحور ولا ايه 
لا مليش دعوى بقى كدا هملا الصفحه عياط بس فى مشكله مش لاقيه
 الابتسامات ولا لقيه تنسيق الخط ينفع كدا 
بس هجاوب برده
1-اسم الجبلين الي ذكروا في القران هم 
(الصفا والمروه)
2-عدد عمات الرسول؟؟؟
لرسولنا الكريم (صلى الله عليه وسلم 6 عمات وهم )

" ام حكيم وهى البيضاء وصفية وعاتكة واروى واميمة وبرة"

3-أمراض الإرادة ؟
1. فقدان الاندفاع
2. فرط الاندفاع
3. ضعف مستوى التدين 
4. المجتمع
5. الفقر والمرض . 
وبعدين شكلى هبات على اول الصفحه بعد كدا على الباب
كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اجابة السؤال الاول
> الصفا والمروة
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> عدد عمات النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 6
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> امراض الادارة
> *فرط الاندفاع 
> ...



*علشان بس مانضيعش وقت ....
تسلم ايدك ياحماود ....
اهو جاوبت يااسكندراني بمساعده أخي حمادو ....
ياتري الاجابة صح ولا غلط ....
كل سنة والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم علي الكل يارب .....
ودايما متجمعين بالحب في الله .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

هو المفروض ننزل الحل تاني  ولا ايه
طيب انا شايفة الكل بيجاوب
استعنا بالله
ونغش من اللي جنبنا
1-
الجبلين هما
الصفا والمروة

2-
عدد عمات النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 6

3-
امراض الادارة
فرط الاندفاع 
 فقدان الاندفاع
ضعف مستوى التدين
المجتمع
الفقر والمرض

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم جميعا

لحقتوا ؟؟؟

المسابقه تتقال وكمان تتحل

طيب بردو موش هاحرمكم من اجابتى

وانا عرفت سؤالين بس


ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟ 

الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله) البقره158 


وللنبى عليه افضل الصلاة والســــلام  6 عمـــــات

أميمة

أم حكيمة 

برّة

عاتكة 

صفيّة 

أروى
اما بالنسبة لامراض الادارة

فدى اول مره اعرف انها بتمرض

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

***كل سنة وأنتم جمعياً بخير***
يارب رمضان هذا العام تكونوا إلى الله أقرب وعلى طاعته ادوم 
مسابقة جميلة ...لكن يبدو إنى تاخرت كعادتى دائماً....معلش يمكن غدا يكون لى حظ اكبر.

----------


## سابرينا

*اجاية السؤال الاول :- 
هما جبلان الصفا والمروة 
نص الاية الكريمة:-
{إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِن شَعَآئِرِ اللّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَن يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ }

اجاية السؤال الثانى :-
عمات النيى  6 وهم(صفية -اروى -عاتكة - ام حكيم -يره- اميمة)
اجاية السؤال الثالث:-
امراض الارادة هى :- 
1- فقدان الاندفاع 
2- فرط الاندفاع 
3- ضعف مستوى التدين
4- المجتمع 
5- الفقر والمرض
يارب اكسب معلش اتاخرت فى الاجابة 
ممكن اعرف وقت نزول الحلقة عشان عدم التاخير *

----------


## Dr_rehab

الجبلين هما: الصفا و المروة

عدد عمات الرسول (ص) : 6 عمات

و الحقيقه ما اخدتش امراض الادارة دى فى كليه الطب

بس يعنى ممكن االف

عدم المشاركه

عدم اتخاذ القرارت السليمه و التوقيت المناسب

التسرع فى اتخاذ القرارات 

عدم الفهم الصحيح لمفهوم الادراة من قبل المجتمع

و أظن العلاج حيكون

دورات توعويه و تدريبيه  داخل المجال الادارى و للمجتمع المحيط

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *علشان بس مانضيعش وقت ....
> تسلم ايدك ياحماود ....
> اهو جاوبت يااسكندراني بمساعده أخي حمادو ....
> ياتري الاجابة صح ولا غلط ....
> كل سنة والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم علي الكل يارب .....
> ودايما متجمعين بالحب في الله .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


ضبط اول حالة غش فى المسابقة 
وبكده يبقى لازم نطبق قوانين الغش 
و نلغى امتحان حمادو

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

استاذى الفاضل// اسكندرانى


والله موش جديد ابدا عليك الافكار الحلوة دى والحركات الجمدة دى

انا صحيح جيت متأخر بس معلش كنت مسافرة وبعد كدة النت الجباااااار

انا جيت بقا اهوة وهجاوب بعد ما البلد كلها جاوبت...بس معلش

عنـــــــدى أمـــــــــــــــــل كـــــــــــــــلـــــــــى أمـــــــــــل

نبدأ بقا بالاجابات


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


1- الجبلين هما : الصفا و المروة...دول الى اجتمعوا فى أيه واحدة



2- عمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

1- صفية رضي الله عنها أم الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه 
2- عاتكة 
3- أروى 
4- أميمة
5- برة
6- أم حكيم ( البيضاء ).....يعنى من االاخر...6



3-  أمراض الإرادة هي:

1- فقدان الاندفاع...أى ان يعانى الانسان من الخمول فهو لا رغبه له فى التحرك او فى تغيير ما حوله وهو يعنى بشكل او بأخر نوعا من السلبيه او قله التفاعل مع الاجواء المحيطه..


2- فرط الاندفاع . 
وهو عكس سابقه اى ان يزداد رد فعل الانسان عن حجم الموقف او يفرط فى درجه اندفاعه وتفاعله مع الموقف..


3- ضعف مستوى التدين...وهى مشكله كبرى ومعناها ضعف الوازع الدينى لدى الفرد مما ينعكس على سلوكه سلبا وعلى ارادته بالطبع..

4- المجتمع... حيث ان المجتمع له دور كبير فى تنشئه الفرد فمن أكثر العوامل تأثيرا فى شخصيه الفرد سلبا وايجابا هى المجتمع بما يحويه من مؤسسات تربويه ...ثقافيه...بل وايضا افراد وأسر تشكل نواة هذا المجتمع...فهو بكل ما فيه له دور كبير فى شخصيه الفرد...


5- الفقر والمرض ...فمن الؤكد ان استجابه الفرد وسلوكه تتأثر كثيرا بالمرض على اختلاف انواعه النفسى والبدنى والفقر من اهم العوامل المحبطه للارداة فهى ربما تساهم فى حرمان الفرد من أشياء كثيرة تجعله فى النهايه فى نظر نفسة على الاقل ..مسلوب الارادة



انا جاوبت اهوة

وزى ما قلت

عندى امل..كلى امل

 ::  :: 
مع خالص تحيتى

اموووله[/frame]

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم نادر 
فيما يلي الاجابة عن اسئلة المسابقة للحلقة الاولى 
ولو ان بعض الاخوة والاخوات قد اجابوا عليها 

السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 
ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟

الجبلين هما :
الصفا والمروة البقره 158

السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
كم عدد عمات النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟

عمات النبى ستة هن ام حكيم وهى البيضاء وصفية وعاتكة واروى واميمة وبرة

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
كيف تكون منتجا ونافعا 
ماهى أمراض الإرادة ؟
أمراض الإرادة 
1. فقدان الاندفاع اي عدم ايجاد الانسان للحافز الذي يدفعه للقيام بالعمل المنتج والنافع
2. فرط الاندفاع وهو الزيادة في الاندفاع او التهوّر بدون التفكير مليا 
3. ضعف مستوى التدين او فهم الدين بطريقة خاطئة فمثلا اعرف شخصا 
لايعمل بحجة انه يعمل بالاية الكريمة :وما خلقت الجن والانس الا ليعبدون "
صدق الله العظيم .وينسى ان العمل بحد ذاته عبادة .
4. المجتمع او البيئة التي يعيش فيها الانسان تؤثر سلبا على طموح 
الانسان وارادته في ان يصل للهدف الذي يريد ان يصل اليه
5.   الفقر والمرض طبعا هما عاملان اساسيان
 في اضعاف ارادة الانسان فاذا اصيب بهما امتنع عن تحقيق اي تقدم 
ورقي في حياته فيصبح انسانا بلا حول ولا قوة

تحيتي اخي الكريم لك مع خالص الامنيات بان يجعل هذا الموضوع 
في ميزان حسناتك لما فيه من فائدة كبيرة لنا جميعا في ديننا ودنيانا

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
اسف اعترض واشجب واستنكر واستانف
كده ماينفعش اخش احل الاقي كل حل
مينفعش خالص المفروض المغتربين الاول وبعد كده ابناء الوطن الغالي
وكمان كده واحد كتب الكل كتب وراه مالفرق في الشكل
اقترح الاجابات علي المراسل الخاص او المشرف يخفي الاجابات حتي كله يجتهد مع نفسه

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 
ابتداء من حلقة اليوم 
 ستكون الاجابات من خلال  نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
سيتم وضع كل الاجابات فى اليوم التالى مع الاجابات الصحيحه 
شكرا لكم تعاونكم  وحسن استقبالكم  للمسابقة

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوة فكرة الرسائل الخاصه دي إسكندراني  :y: 
علشان بس أنا كنت ناوي أجاوب وخايف من الإحراج  :3: 

كل إجابتي هتكون غلط أكيد  :4:  ::$:

----------


## Emad.

انت بتهنيه علي الفكره وهي اساسا فكرتي 
لي رب اسمه الكريم
ان شاء الله هنفوز
ياله رمضان كريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]اجابة اسئلة الحلقة الاولى 

الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله) البقره 158 

 عمات النبى ستة هن ام حكيم وهى البيضاء وصفية وعاتكة واروى واميمة وبرة

 أمراض الإرادة ؟
 فقدان الاندفاع ( لا تجد حافز للاندفاع ) .. فأنت في مرحلة التجميد .. ويجب أن تتحول إلى سائل لتتحرك .. 
 فرط الاندفاع وهو الزيادة في الاندفاع . 
 ضعف مستوى التدين ( يفهم الدين بطريقه خطأ ) . 
 المجتمع ( إذا كان لا يعينك على النجاح ) . 
 الفقر والمرض . [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]




> اجابة السؤال الاول
> الصفا والمروة
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> عدد عمات النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 6
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> امراض الادارة
> *فرط الاندفاع 
> ...


حمادو   




> 1-ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟ 
> الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله) البقره 158 
> 
> 
> 2- عمات النبى ستة هن ام حكيم وهى البيضاء وصفية وعاتكة واروى واميمة وبرة
> 
> 
> 3- ماهى أمراض الإرادة ؟
> 
> ...


زيزو 





> طيب يا حمادو انا خلاص بقي هتعامل اكنك مش نزلت الإجابة  
> 
> 1- الجبلين هما : الصفا و المروة
> 
> 2- عمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هن:
> 
> 1- صفية رضي الله عنها أم الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه 
> 2- عاتكة 
> 3- أروى 
> ...


بوكى 




> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> 1-ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟ 
> 
> الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله) البقره 158 
> 
> 
> 2-كم عدد عمات النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟
> 
> ...





> *حمادو... الولاعة بتاعتك دي نفسي اعملها تحويل مسار لألمانيا * 
> 
> *عموما لسة باقي 19 سؤال .. أحنا بس حبينا نسيبك تفرح كده في الأول 
> 
> 1- الجبلين هما : الصفا و المروة
> 2- عدد عمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 6 
> 3-  أمراض الإرادة هي " فقدان الاندفاع ، فرط الاندفاع ، ضعف مستوى التدين ، المجتمع ، الفقر والمرض" 
> 
> *


اميرة 



> ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده؟
> انتو جاوبتو امته يا ناس ؟ وانا بحسب إني أول واحدة هتجاوب 
> لا وجاوبتم وبتتخانقوا كمان .. 
> حرااااام عليكم هما كلهم يومين وهسافر ...... وهتابع من بعيد لبعيييد ... 
> 
> شكلي أنا اللي همسك الولاعة 
> 
> بس هجاوب بردو  
> 
> ...


امونه 




> حمادوووووووووووو برضو لا صيام نافع ولا فطار نافع فينكوا يا عصابه
> 1-اسم الجبلين الي ذكروا في القران هم
> 
> الصفا والمروة
> ‏(إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله)‏
> ودة كمان جبل ذكر في القران
> جبل طور
> ‏((والتين والزيتون وطور سنين وهذا البلد الأمين لقد خلقنا الإنسان في احسن تقويم ))‏
> 
> ...


مى مؤمن 




> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> هى الاسئله وضعت امتى فى السحور ولا ايه 
> لا مليش دعوى بقى كدا هملا الصفحه عياط بس فى مشكله مش لاقيه
>  الابتسامات ولا لقيه تنسيق الخط ينفع كدا 
> بس هجاوب برده
> 1-اسم الجبلين الي ذكروا في القران هم 
> (الصفا والمروه)
> 2-عدد عمات الرسول؟؟؟
> لرسولنا الكريم (صلى الله عليه وسلم 6 عمات وهم )
> ...


توتاتويا 
 [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]



> *علشان بس مانضيعش وقت ....
> تسلم ايدك ياحماود ....
> اهو جاوبت يااسكندراني بمساعده أخي حمادو ....
> ياتري الاجابة صح ولا غلط ....
> كل سنة والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم علي الكل يارب .....
> ودايما متجمعين بالحب في الله .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


ليلة عشق 




> هو المفروض ننزل الحل تاني  ولا ايه
> طيب انا شايفة الكل بيجاوب
> استعنا بالله
> ونغش من اللي جنبنا
> 1-
> الجبلين هما
> الصفا والمروة
> 
> 2-
> ...


ام احمد 





> *السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> لحقتوا ؟؟؟
> 
> المسابقه تتقال وكمان تتحل
> 
> طيب بردو موش هاحرمكم من اجابتى
> 
> وانا عرفت سؤالين بس
> ...


لولى  




> *[frame="7 70"]   أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
>                          كل سنة وانت طيب ومرحب بالحلقة الأولى
>                         اسفة للتاخير النت كان يريد الا أشترك
>                           بهذة المسابقة الجميلة
>                        الأجابة
>                    1__ الصفا والمروة (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله)
>                                      سورة البقره الآية158 
> 
> ...


قيثارة 




> *اجاية السؤال الاول :- 
> هما جبلان الصفا والمروة 
> نص الاية الكريمة:-
> {إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِن شَعَآئِرِ اللّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَن يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ }
> 
> اجاية السؤال الثانى :-
> عمات النيى  6 وهم(صفية -اروى -عاتكة - ام حكيم -يره- اميمة)
> اجاية السؤال الثالث:-
> امراض الارادة هى :- 
> ...


سابرينا  




> الجبلين هما: الصفا و المروة
> 
> عدد عمات الرسول (ص) : 6 عمات
> 
> و الحقيقه ما اخدتش امراض الادارة دى فى كليه الطب
> 
> بس يعنى ممكن االف
> 
> عدم المشاركه
> ...


دكتورة رحاب رغم انك اجابتك العامة صح لكن حضرتك لم تاتى بالاجابة من الموضوع المحدد 
لان الغرض هو تنشيط موضوعات القاعة 





> [frame="7 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> استاذى الفاضل// اسكندرانى
> 
> 
> والله موش جديد ابدا عليك الافكار الحلوة دى والحركات الجمدة دى
> 
> انا صحيح جيت متأخر بس معلش كنت مسافرة وبعد كدة النت الجباااااار
> 
> ...


اموووله 




> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم نادر 
> فيما يلي الاجابة عن اسئلة المسابقة للحلقة الاولى 
> ولو ان بعض الاخوة والاخوات قد اجابوا عليها 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهو الجبلين اللذين ذكر أسماؤهم في القران الكريم في ايه واحده؟
> 
> الجبلين هما :
> ...


نور [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين 
بعد الحلقة الاولى 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="15 80"]فاصل ونواصل 
تابعونا 



[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الثانية 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 

السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 من  الذي دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  مكه  في جواره بعدما عاد من الطائف ؟؟؟

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونيه والتجارية 
ماهى الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين ؟


برجاء ارسال الاجابة برسالة خاصة الى مشرف  القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد الساعة 10 مساء

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## ابن طيبة

برجاء ارسال الاجابة برسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد الساعة 10 مساء

----------


## ليلة عشق

برجاء ارسال الاجابة برسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد الساعة 10 مساء

----------


## ليلة عشق

برجاء ارسال الاجابة برسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد الساعة 10 مساء

----------


## الشحرورة

*   أستاذى الكريم اسكندرانى

                           جميلة المسابقة أستاذى
                   وأجمل ما فيها انها ماشية مع معلوماتى
                   وسهههههههههههلة بشكل غير عادى
                     وكأنها معمولة عشان اظهر أمكانياتى
                   وباحلها بسررررررررررعة وتفكير هادى
                   وواثقة من كل حلولى وأجاباتى
                   مع انى حاسة انى فى وادى غير الوادى
                 وليه خبيتم الحل وقلتم على الخاص
                    ايه الحيرة ديه يا أخواتى
                  سامحنى على الحل لكن تسمحلى
                   أشارك معاكم يوماتى

                  لك ودى وشكرى وأحترامى
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
علم ونُفذ استاذي العزيز
تحياتي لك

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ...

للاسف والله انا فاتني السؤال الأول ..  ::(: 
بس حكمل معاكم ان شاء الله من السؤال التاني .. ^-^
مشكور يا استاذ اسكندراني على المسابقة الجميلة جدا ... 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
شحرورة النحرورة 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
قلتى ان المسابقة ماشيه مع معلوماتى 
وقلتى سهلة بشكل غير عادى 
وقلتى انها معموله لاظهار امكانياتى  
وقلتى بتحليها بسرعة وبتفكير هادى 
وقلتى واثقه من حلولى واجاباتى 
ورغم كل ده 
مشفتش اجاباتك حتى الان 
اوعى تكونى  ارسلتى الاجابات مع الحمام الزاجل

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاسكندرانيه  الرقيقه 
مى مؤمن 

ارق تحياتى لك 
وصلت اجاباتك  الرائعة 
تنسيق جميل  ومعلومات صحيحه 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اميرالد


ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
وصلتنى اجابتك على المسابقة 
لكن 
لم تصل صينيه البسبوسه 
مضطر اسفا لايقاف اعلان نتيجتك 
لحين وصول البسبوسه 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

مازال امامنا وقت حتى الساعة 10 مساء 
موعد اعلان النتيجة 

مازال الفارس  حمادو  ابو ولاعة متغيب 
لعل المانع خير 

الرقيقه بوكى ايضا  غائبة 
رغم فى حالة فوزها  ستكسب فوق الجائزة المعلنة 
مجموعة زهريات ريحان جبلى  مزهر طول العام 

وايضا ام احمد  رغم اعتذارها بالسيرفر  
بتاع هولندا مش عندنا 

وايضا  اميرة  عضوة فريق التوت البرى 
متاكد انها لن تخذلنى 

وايضا امونه لعل المانع خير 
يمكن موضعها الرائع  ادارة الذات ..10 خطوات للنجاح  وخدها من المسابقة 

وايضا  الشاعرة الصغيرة 
اموووله  يظهر ان الصيام تعبها يمكن بعد الفطار تستطيع الاجابة

وايضا  مشرفتنا العزيزة loly_h 
منتظر مشاركتها 

هؤلاء فرسان الجولة الاولى  الغائبون حتى الان 
 نحن فى انتظاركم 
لكم جميعا 
ارق تحياتى

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

خير يا جماعة ايش في ؟؟

ليش الناس متلمة  :Invasion:   .. وسيارة البوليس دي عشان ميين  ::cop::  ؟؟.. خير اللهم اجعله خير يا رب..




> اختى الرقيقه 
> اميرالد
> 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> وصلتنى اجابتك على المسابقة 
> لكن 
> لم تصل صينيه البسبوسه 
> مضطر اسفا لايقاف اعلان نتيجتك 
> ...


يا لهوي يا لهوي يا لهوي ..

 

خبوني .. خبوني خبوووووووني .. 

يا فضيحتي ..  :Girl (26):  


كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ نادر   :Sad:   .. رمضااااااااااااااان كريم . ::sorry:: 




> مى مؤمن 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> وصلت اجاباتك الرائعة 
> تنسيق جميل ومعلومات صحيحه 
> دمتى بخير


يعني هيا اجابة مي الصحيحة  والمنسقة وانا لاء  :Girl (9):  .. خلاص المسابقة الجاية (( لو خليتوني اشترك يعني بعد الي حصل 
حجلس معاكي في نفس الدسك يا مي .. وهااااااتي يااااا غشششششششششش..  :Girl (12): 

مسابقة جميلة جدا .. تسلم ايدك يا اخي  :f: 

بارك الله فيك
  .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

وانا مش هعمل حاجه بس اكل من البسبوسه دى بردو  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

اجابة الحلقة الثانية 

[frame="7 80"]ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ [/frame]

[frame="1 80"]قوله تعالى 
(فباى ألاء ربكما تكذبان) 
وردت 31 مره فى سوره الرحمن [/frame]



[frame="7 80"]من الشخص الذي دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في 
جواره بعدما عاد من الطائف ؟[/frame]

[frame="1 80"]المطعم بن عدي [/frame]



[frame="7 80"]ماهى الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين ؟[/frame]

[frame="1 70"]الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين 

1- طلب القيد ( استمارة واحد ) موقعة من صاحب الشأن 

2- الاقرار الخاص بسجل المستوردين  للقيد للقرار الوزارى رقم 361 لسنة 2005 موقعة من صاحب الشأن ( ينص على عدم السبق الحكم على التاجر بعقوبة جنائية 00000000 )

3- الاقرار الخاص بسجل المستوردين موقعة من صاحب الشأن 

4- مستخرج حديث من السجل التجارى لابد ان يكون صمن غرض المنشأة الاستيراد  والا يقل راس المال بالنسبة للجامعى عن 5 الاف جنيه وغير الجامعى عن 10 الاف جنيه 

5- صورة البطاقة الضريبية مع الاصل للاطلاع مستوفاه لكل البيانات وتكون مطابقة لبيانات السجل التجارى ( من ضمن البيانات ان يكون نازل عليها اخر اقرار مقدم للضرائب )

6- شهادة مزاولة من الغرفة التجارية التابع لها المقر تثبت مزاولة الاعمال التجارية لمدة  عامين متتاليين سابقين على طلب القيد - ولابد ان تكون مختوم بختم الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية 
بالنسبة للتاجر الجامعى يعفى من هذه الشهادة مع تقديم المؤهل الجامعى 

7-البطاقة الشخصية لصاحب المنشأة + شهادة ميلاد أو صحيفة الحالة الجنائية وذلك لاثبات الجنسية المصرية0

ملحوظة :-
-- يقوم التجارة بالاختيار بين 21 مجموعة سلعية او الجمع بينهم جميعا وذلك تبعا لغرض المنشأة 
-- لا يستطيع الاجنبى الحصول على بطاقة استيرادية 
-- فى حالة الوكيل لابد من توكيل او تفويض عليه صحة توقيع من البنك 
-- فى حالة الوكيل لابد ان ي؟أتى بصحة توقيع من البنك على اول 3 طلبات ( طلب القيد + 2 الاقرارات )
[/frame]

مع اطيب تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابات والدرجات
 حسب ترتيب وصولها [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> قوله تعالى (فباى ألاء ربكما تكذبان) وردت 31 مره فى سوره الرحمن 
> 
> من السيرة 
> من  الذي دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  مكه  في جواره بعدما عاد من الطائف ؟
>  المطعم بن عدي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دكتورة رحاب [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> اجابة السؤال الاول
> *الاية هي فباي الاء ربكما تكذبان و تكررت 31 مرة*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثاني*
> *المطعم ابن عدي هو من اجار الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثالث هي*
> 
> *الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين* 
> ...


ابن طيبه [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> اجابة السؤال الاول
> *الاية هي فباي الاء ربكما تكذبان و تكررت 31 مرة*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثاني*
> *المطعم ابن عدي هو من اجار الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*
> 
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثالث هي*
> 
> ...




ليلة عشق [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]



> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> 1- أكثر الايات تكرار في القران: 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "فباي الاء ربكما تكذبان" في سوره الرحمن و تكررت 31 مره
> 
> 2- الذي ادخل الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم في جواره بعدما رجع من الطائف هو : المطعم بن عدي.
> 
> 3- الاوراق المطلوبه لقيد تاجر فرد في سجل المستوردين:
> 1- شهادة ترخيص مزاوله من الغرفه التجاريه
> ...



الانسه بكلويز [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> صباح النور اخي الكريم نادر 
> تحية طيبة مع شكر كبير لاهتمامك 
> باعلامي بتطورات المسابقة الرمضانية 
> وجزيل شكري على النقاط التي جدت بها علي 
> وعلى كل من اجاب على اسئلة الحلقة الاولى 
> اما بالنسبة لاجوبة الحلقة الثانية فهي كالآتي :
> السؤال الاول
> من القرآن الكريم
> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> ...


 نور [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> *[frame="7 70"]     أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
>                 تحية طيبة وشكرا على المسابقة المفيدة
> 
>                أجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> آية فبأى الآء ربكما تكذبان  فى سورة الرحمن تكررت 13 مرة
> 
>               أجابة السؤال الثانى
> ...


قيثارة [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> [frame="14 80"]
> مساء الخير كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
> دة رد على الاسئله
> 
> 1-ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> 
> *قوله تعالى (فباى ألاء ربكما تكذبان) وردت 31 مره فى سوره الرحمن* 
> 
> 2-من الشخص الذي دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في 
> ...


مى مؤمن 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> حل مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الحلقه الثانيه 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> قوله تعالى (فباى ألاء ربكما تكذبان) وردت 31 مره فى سوره الرحمن 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> الذي دخل من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكه في جواره بعدما عاد من الطائف ؟؟؟
> المطعم بن عدى 
> ...


totatoty
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> السلام عليكم 
> ايه اخبار الصيام استاذى 
> *الاجايات
> 1- الاية التى تقول فبأى الاء ربكما تكذبان ( سورة الرحمن ) ذكرت 31 مرة
> 
> 2- مطعم بن عدى
> 
> 3- الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين هى :-
> 1- طلب القيد ( استمارة واحد ) موقعة من صاحب الشأن 
> ...


سابرينا 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إإجابات السؤال الثانى
> """"""""""""""
> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> الاية الكريمة فبأى الاء ربكما تكذبان ... وذكرت (31)مرة
> """""""""""""""""""""
> من الذي دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكه في جواره بعدما عاد من الطائف ؟؟؟
> 
> مطعم بن عدى
> ...


دعاء الكروان 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> انا شاكر لك تواجدك معانا واسلوبك ومسابقاتك الجميله مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــم 
>     ( فبأي الاء ربكما تكذبان )
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...


زيزووووووووووو[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> كيف حالك يا استاذ نادر .. وكل عام وانت بخير .. ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى العائة كلها يارب ..
> 
> ممكن اشارك معاكم ..
> 
> [frame="3 80"]السؤال الأول ..
> 
> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
> ...


اميرالد 
انا قبلت هدية ماما  ياريت بقى قطعة قشطه كمان 
منهم لله اللى خلونى اعشق البسبوسه 
وعلشان هديتك دى 
منحتك الدرجة النهائية 
هى دى الطلبة اللى عاوزه تنجح وواسرتها 
حريصه على مستقبلها 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ازيك يا نادر و اخبارك ايه يا رب تكون بخير انت و اسرتك الكريمة
> 
> حل الحلقة الثانية من المسابقة:
> 
> 1- ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟ 
>  جـ : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : (فباى ألاء ربكما تكذبان) وردت 31 مره فى سوره الرحمن 
> 
> ...


 بوكى 
شكرا على اجابتك 
كل حلقة  تشاركى فيها 
لك زهرية ريحان  جبلى مزهرة طول العام هدية 
دمتى بخير 

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="13 80"]


> السلام عليكم
> اديني بحاول اهو ابعت ومن غير حجج اهو يا فندم
> وربنا يسهل وتوصل بقي الاجابة وتكون صح وليك الحلاوة هههه
> وابقي طمني علي الحلول وبلاش فضايح لو في اجابات غلط
> 
> 
> ماهى أكثر الآيات في القران الكريم تكرارا؟وكم مره ؟
> 
>  فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ  سورة الرحمن وتكررت 31 مرة
> ...


ام احمد 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين 
بعد الحلقة الثانية 
[/frame]

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
وبعدين بقى استاذنا العزيز اسكندرانى انا نفسى والله اشترك فى المسابقه بس امبارح للاسف مدخلتش ولسه هبدأ النت فصل 
عاوزة اعرف المسابقه القادمه هتنزل الساعه كام علشان ادخل واجاوب وعلى الله التوفيق 
والا هعمل قاعه واسميها سيدات الاعمال واعمل مسابقه باسم اسكندرانيه هههههههههه

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> وبعدين بقى استاذنا العزيز اسكندرانى انا نفسى والله اشترك فى المسابقه بس امبارح للاسف مدخلتش ولسه هبدأ النت فصل 
> عاوزة اعرف المسابقه القادمه هتنزل الساعه كام علشان ادخل واجاوب وعلى الله التوفيق 
> والا هعمل قاعه واسميها سيدات الاعمال واعمل مسابقه باسم اسكندرانيه هههههههههه


اختى الرقيقه 
ام البنــات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
مفيش داعى تعملى اى مجهود 
المسابقة حتنزل الساعة 12 اليوم 
ومستمر تلقى الاجابات حتى يوم الثلاثاء الساعة 10 مساء 
فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف قاعة رجال الاعمال 
اسكندرانى 
وبلاش حكاية قاعة سيدات الاعمال 
حابعت لك الاسئلة والاجوبة كمان 
ومفاتيح القاعة 
ومش عاوزين مشاكل وتمرد من السيدات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الثالثة 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
 ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟


السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟؟


السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
وصف لأنواع المدراء وطرق التعامل معهم 
ماهى أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة ؟؟؟

برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الثلاثاء الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## nour2005

> [frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين 
> بعد الحلقة الثانية 
> [/frame]


اخي الكريم اسكندراني 
انا اعترض واشجب  :Girl (10): 
نتيجة مجموع نقاطي مش مظبوطة 
3+3=6 
 :Girl (20): ازاي طلعوا 3؟  :Girl (27): 
لو سمحت تراجع حسابهم  :: 
الظاهر اخويا الكريم الصيام عامل عمايله معاك  :: 
تحيتي لك  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخي الكريم اسكندراني 
> انا اعترض واشجب 
> نتيجة مجموع نقاطي مش مظبوطة 
> 3+3=6 
> ازاي طلعوا 3؟ 
> لو سمحت تراجع حسابهم 
> الظاهر اخويا الكريم الصيام عامل عمايله معاك 
> تحيتي لك


اختى الرقيقه 
نوووور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
عندك حق 
يظهر فى محاولة لاتلاف قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالمسابقة 
المعلومات الاولية انها قوات التحالف 
زى ما انتى عارفة 
اى حاجة بتيجى فيها كلمة القاعدة 
على طول بيهاجموها 
يظهر انهم اعتبروا  قاعدة بيانات المسابقة 
هدف للهجوم 
اسف مرة اخرى 
سيتم تصحيح الخطا فورا 
ومراجعة كل البيانات 
وتامينها من اى هجوم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين بعد المحاولة 
الفاشلة لتدمير قاعدة بيانت المسابقة 
[/frame]

----------


## nour2005

> اختى الرقيقه 
> نوووور 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> عندك حق 
> يظهر فى محاولة لاتلاف قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالمسابقة 
> المعلومات الاولية انها قوات التحالف 
> زى ما انتى عارفة 
> اى حاجة بتيجى فيها كلمة القاعدة 
> على طول بيهاجموها 
> ...


يا خرابي قاعدة ؟ كمان هنا ؟ :Busted Red: 

مفيش مشكلة استاذ نادر 

اشكرك على ذوقك وعلى التصحيح سلفا 

تحيتي مع خالص الامنيات لك بالصحة 

والعافية وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الكبير  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*ايه ده انا سقطت؟  

النتيجة دى لو حد شافها هتبأه كارثة

دى موش ناقصها غير كحكة واستدعاء ولى الامر

طيب خلينا فى اسئلة المره دى

والنبى يامسترسؤال رجال الاعمل صعب اوى وموش محدد

هوا ينفع غش  ...بعد الفطار طبعا

ربنا يستــــــــــر*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

قاعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ل الا الموضوع كبر ومبقاتش مسابقة خالص اسكندراني ......
وكمان بيانات ومعلومات .....
انا ماليش دعوة انا هجاوب واجري بعد كده .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

قاعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لالا الموضوع كبر ومبقاتش مسابقة خالص اسكندراني ......
وكمان بيانات ومعلومات .....
انا ماليش دعوة انا هجاوب واجري بعد كده .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حمادو

*هى حصلت للقاعدة يا اسكندرانى؟؟؟
انا برضه جالى ايميل من شخص مجهول حذرنى من الدخول مرة تانية هنا
اتاااااارى الموضوع له علاقة بالقاعدة والبيانات والمعلومات والذى منه
لا ياعم انا ماليش دعوة بيكم, وليكن ما يكون 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> يا خرابي قاعدة ؟ كمان هنا ؟
> 
> مفيش مشكلة استاذ نادر 
> 
> اشكرك على ذوقك وعلى التصحيح سلفا 
> 
> تحيتي مع خالص الامنيات لك بالصحة 
> 
> والعافية وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الكبير


اختى الكريمة 
نووور
ارق تحياتى لك دئما 

الحمد لله 
اقدرنا نسيطر على الموقف 
اطمئنى وان شاء الله ميتكررش الخطأ 
واعتذر لك مرة اخرى عن الخطأ
الغير مقصود 
واشكرك على التنبيه الرقيق 
يارب تكونى بخير وكل اهل لبنان الكرام 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ايه ده انا سقطت؟  
> 
> النتيجة دى لو حد شافها هتبأه كارثة
> 
> دى موش ناقصها غير كحكة واستدعاء ولى الامر
> 
> طيب خلينا فى اسئلة المره دى
> 
> والنبى يامسترسؤال رجال الاعمل صعب اوى وموش محدد
> ...


الفنانة المبدعة 
لولى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
هو يظهر ان حضرتك نسيتى موعد اللجنة 
على كل حال انتظرى الملحق 
ومش حابعت لولى الامر شىء 
اما بخصوص الغش بعد الافطار 
مسموح بيه 
بس بلاش تغشى من حد شاطر 
لان 
الغش من الشطار يضيع صيام النهار 
وصلتنى اجابة اسئلة الحلقة الثالثة 
واضح انها   مجهودك مش غش 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> قاعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لالا الموضوع كبر ومبقاتش مسابقة خالص اسكندراني ......
> وكمان بيانات ومعلومات .....
> انا ماليش دعوة انا هجاوب واجري بعد كده .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


اختى الفاضلة 
ليلة عشق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اطمئنى اختى العزيزة 
الموقف تحت السيطرة 
دى مجرد زوبعه فى فنجان 
واهم شىء يطمئنك 
ان فلوس بوش شخصيا 
مستثمرة فى قاعة البورصة  تحت ايدى برضه 
اطمئنى  
 لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *هى حصلت للقاعدة يا اسكندرانى؟؟؟
> انا برضه جالى ايميل من شخص مجهول حذرنى من الدخول مرة تانية هنا
> اتاااااارى الموضوع له علاقة بالقاعدة والبيانات والمعلومات والذى منه
> لا ياعم انا ماليش دعوة بيكم, وليكن ما يكون 
> *


اخى الكريم ابو ولاعة 
حمادو 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

تعرف 
المعلومات اللى وصلتنى من جهاز الامن العام 
كلها تشير اليك انت 
صاحب المصلحة الوحيد فى الموقف 
لانك عرفت وشاهدت تقدم باقى المتسابقين 
وانك مش حتعرف  تلحق بهم 
فقمت بالتبليغ عن المسابقة
 فى سى اى سى  و كى جى وان  والموووووووسادو
(ايه رايك حلوه موووسادو على وزن حمادو)احسن لك  ركز فى المسابقة 
لان كل محاولاتك  لان تنجح 
وقد انصر من فنصر 
ارق تحياتى لك

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]اجابة الحلقة الثالثة 
اخترت اليوم 
الاجابة النموذجيه من ورقة اجابة 
اميرالد [/frame]

[frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم ..

اجابات .. المسابقة الثالثة ..

ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟

الفاتحة
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 

الأنعام
الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِم يَعْدِلُونَ 

الكهف
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَل لَّهُ عِوَجَا 

سبأ
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ 

فاطر
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَّثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاء إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 


من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟؟

صفية بنت عبد المطلب


ماهى أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة ؟؟؟

وأفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، والوقت الإضافي الذي قمت فيه بأعمال عاجلة على أن يكون أسلوبك في العرض هادئاً ومهذباً وليس مستفزاً أو مثيراً.

وابتعد قدر الإمكان عن الأساليب الخطأ للحصول على حقك في زيادة الأجر، مثل كثرة الحديث عن حاجتك إلى المال أو تقارن نفسك بزميل زاد أجره، مؤكداً أنك تؤدي عملاً أكثر وأهم منه لأن ذلك يخلق المتاعب بينك وبين رئيسك من جانب، وبينك وبين ذلك الزميل من جانب آخر فهذه الأساليب لا تليق بإنسان لبق يحرص على حب الآخرين ويحاول الفوز بثقتهم .

بارك الله فيك .
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> السوال الاول
> 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 
> الفاتحة 
> الكهف 
> سبأ 
> ...


زيزو 
مبروك النقطة  التاسعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اجابات السؤال الثالث
> 
> 
> 1-الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> 2- صفيّة بنت عبد المطلب 
> 
> أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، 
> ...




ام احمد 
اجابة صحيحة  تستحقى الدرجة كاملة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحلقة الثالثة 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 
> السور القرآنية هي :لفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
نور 
مبروك النقطة  التاسعة 
اجابة صحيحه جدا 
ارق تحياتى لك ولكل اهل لبنان

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> حل الحلقه الثالثه من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال 
> السؤال الاول 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟
> صفيه بنت عبد المطلب
> ...




totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك 
مبروك 
اضفتى ثلاث نقاط لرصيدك

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الكريم اسكندرانى

ألحقنى ألحقنى أستاذى
الحمام الزاجل ضيع أجاباتى
أعمل اية أكتبها من تانى
مع أنى كنت صح وأستاهل الجايزة دى
طب انا هابعت تانى أستنانى
هامخمخ من جديد وأحل السؤلاتى
ويارب أفوز حتة بالتزكية 
أحنا برمضان يا أخواتى

لك ودى وتقديرى وأحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول 
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟
> صفيه بنت عبد المطلب
> ...





اختى الكريمة 
ليلة عشق 
مبروك 
اجابة صحيحه شكرا لمجهودك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال نمبر ون
> 
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> السؤال نمبر تو
> 
> صفيه بنت عبد المطلب
> 
> السؤال الصعب اوى ده
> ...




دكتورة رحاب  
نمبر وان : اجابتك صحيحة 
نمبرتو : حصلتى على 3 درجات 
نمبرثرى : اصبحتى من المنافسات على المقدمة 
نمبر فور : مبروك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اجابة السؤال الاول*
> *الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر .*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثاني*
> *عمة نبينا الحبيب صفيّة بنت عبد المطلب الهاشميّة القرشيّة*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثالث*
> *أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، والوقت الإضافي الذي قمت فيه بأعمال عاجلة على أن يكون أسلوبك في العرض هادئاً ومهذباً وليس مستفزاً أو مثيراً.
> وابتعد قدر الإمكان عن الأساليب الخطأ للحصول على حقك في زيادة الأجر، مثل كثرة الحديث عن حاجتك إلى المال أو تقارن نفسك بزميل زاد أجره، مؤكداً أنك تؤدي عملاً أكثر وأهم منه لأن ذلك يخلق المتاعب بينك وبين رئيسك من جانب، وبينك وبين ذلك الزميل من جانب آخر فهذه الأساليب لا تليق بإنسان لبق يحرص على حب الآخرين ويحاول الفوز بثقتهم .
> ...





اخى العزيز
ابن طيبه 
مبروك النقطة  التاسعة 
اجابة كاملة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1-ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 5 سور تبدأ بالحمد الفاتحه، الأنعام، الكهف، فاطر ، سبأ 
> 
> *2-*من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟؟
> صفيه بنت عبد المطلب رضي الله عنها
> 
> 3-ماهى أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة ؟؟؟
> وأفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، والوقت الإضافي الذي قمت فيه بأعمال عاجلة على أن يكون أسلوبك في العرض هادئاً ومهذباً وليس مستفزاً أو مثيراً.
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااا
انسه بكلويز 
مبروك الدرجة كاملة على اجابتك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="7 70"]  *   أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
>           جزاك الله حيرا على المجهود المبذول
>             أما الأجابات
>   السؤال الأول
>       السور هى  الفاتحة ــــ  الأنعام ــــ الكهف ـــ سبأ  ـــ فاطر
> 
>       السؤال الثانــى
> 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
قيثارة 
اشكرك على اجابتك الصحيحة 
مبروك 3 نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
مبروك النقطة  التاسعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *يا صباح الأنوار يا إسكندراني* 
> 
> *1- الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر* 
> 
> *2- صفية بنت عبد المطلب "رضي اله عنها"* 
> 
> *3- وأفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، والوقت الإضافي الذي قمت فيه بأعمال عاجلة على أن يكون أسلوبك في العرض هادئاً ومهذباً وليس مستفزاً أو مثيراً.* 
> 
> *بونو  ؟*




اميرة 
بونو و بونو و بونو كمان  
اذا مكنش بونو لك يبقى لمين 
انتى ممثلة فريق التوت البرى الذى لا يقهر 
رغم انف الموز  
مبروك الثلاث نقاط

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رد على أسئلة الحلقه الثالثه 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
>  الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر .
> 
> من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟؟
> صفية بنت عبد المطلب 
> 
> ماهى أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة ؟؟؟
> ...




سلام مربع لاجدع اسكندرانية 
مى مؤمن 
اجابة رائعة وتنسيق اروع 
وصحبة ورد اروع واروع واروع  
مبروك النقطة  التاسعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 1الفاتحه 2 -الانعام  3 -الكهف 4 -سبأ 5 -فاطر
> من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟؟
> السيده / صفيه بنت عبد المطلب 
> ماهى أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة ؟؟؟
> أفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة 
> 1 -أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، والوقت الإضافي الذي قمت فيه بأعمال عاجلة على أن يكون أسلوبك في العرض هادئاً ومهذباً وليس مستفزاً أو مثيراً.
> 
> 2 -وابتعد قدر الإمكان عن الأساليب الخطأ للحصول على حقك في زيادة الأجر، مثل كثرة الحديث عن حاجتك إلى المال أو تقارن نفسك بزميل زاد أجره، مؤكداً أنك تؤدي عملاً أكثر وأهم منه لأن ذلك يخلق المتاعب بينك وبين رئيسك من جانب، وبينك وبين ذلك الزميل من جانب آخر فهذه الأساليب لا تليق بإنسان لبق يحرص على حب الآخرين ويحاول الفوز بثقتهم .




اختى الرقيقه 
ام البنات 
فارسة جديده وهذه اول مشاركة لها فى المسابقة 
واضح انها مشاركة بقوة 
اجابة اكثر من ممتازة 
تستحقى اكثر من 3 درجات 
مرحبا بك معنا فى المسابقة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="1 60"]*
> 
> 
> اخى الكريم .... اسكندرانى
> 
> تحية طيبه وبعد
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الفنانة المبدعة
لولى 
هو فى كل الحالات مفيش زيادة مرتبات  
بس شدى حيلك شوية علشان تحسنى درجاتك 
ولا نبعت الشهادة على البيت

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كل سنة و انت طيب  و رمضان كريم 
> المسابقة على فكرة  حلوة بجد  و كويس انا الاجابات على الخاص 
> و باقى راى فى المسابقه هقوله بقى فى صفحه المسابقة اوك 
> 
> انا  جيت متاخره بس ابقى اتوصى بيه فى الدرجات ماشى رمضان كريم بقى و كده 
> 
> اقول الحل
> السور : الفاتحه  -الانعام  -الكهف  -سبأ  -فاطر
> 
> ...




 Tiger Woman
شكرا على مشاركتك 
فارسة جديده مشاركة لاول مرة 
مش مهم انك جيتى متاخرة 
المهم ان شاركتى معنا 
والكل كسبان 
بس بلاش الاجابات اللى بعد الساعة 10 دى 
مش محسوب لها اى درجات 
ارق تحياتى لك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا جيت اهو بالرد المتين 
> 
> 1- ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله؟
> جـ :  الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> 2- من هى أول مسلمه قتلت مشرك؟؟
> جـ : السيدة صفيه بنت عبد المطلب عمة الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم
> ...




الرقيقه جدا 
بوكى 
رغم انشغالك ومسابقاتك 
الا انك متفاعله بقوة ومنافسه قوية 
اجابة صحيحة تستحقى عليها الدرجة كاملة 
وفوقها عود ريحان

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم ..
> 
> اجابات .. المسابقة الثالثة ..
> 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 
> الفاتحة
> الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
> 
> ...




الاخت العزيزة 
ايمرالد
اجابة نموذجيه 
اخترتها لتكون اجابة الحلقة 
طبعا انتى اجتهدتى فى الاجابة
 علشان متجيبيش البسبوسة 
لكن برضه حتجيبى البسبوسة 
دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اسفة على التاخير يارب الاسئلة تطلع صح
> 
> اجابة الاسئلة :-
> 1-الفاتحة - فاطر- الانعام- سبأ-الكف
> 2- عمة النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم ) صفية بنت عبد المطلب
> 3-وأفضل طريقة لزيادة المرتب أو الحصول على ترقية أو مكافأة أن تقدم لرئيسك ما يثبت استحقاقك لذلك عن طريق عرض منجزاتك والمسئوليات الإضافية التي تقوم بها، والوقت الإضافي الذي قمت فيه بأعمال عاجلة على أن يكون أسلوبك في العرض هادئاً ومهذباً وليس مستفزاً أو مثيراً.*



الرقيقه سابرينا 
مبروك النقطة  التاسعة 
متتأخريش تانى 
والا فى خصم من المرتب

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين 
بعد الحلقة الثالثة

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الرابعة 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
 ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 


السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟ 


السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
الابداع 
ماهى الشروط الابداع ؟



برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الخميس  الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## Tiger Woman

استاذ/ اسكندرانى 
بجد بجد فكره المسابقه حلوة جدا جدا و اجمل ما فيها موضوع اللينك و هو يعتبر تشجيع منك على قراءة المواضيع للحصول على الاجابه و ده بقى يعتبر غش بس مفيد لاننا هنغشه بس بمعرفه 
تسلم ايديك بجد على المسابقه و على فكرتها

----------


## totatoty

> [frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين 
> بعد الحلقة الثالثة
> 
> [/frame]


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ايه داه دى انا دى اسمى انا بس اتأكد كمان مره كدا 
احسن الرسايل اللى ببعتها بيقولى انها مش موجوده 
فى صندوق الصادر وكمان المنتدى تقيل معايا 
وكمان عاوزه ايقونات التسيق بتاعت الكلام عاوزه  
علشان الونه باللون اللى بحبه 
ممكن حد يشوف لى حل

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير

أنا جايه متأخرة بس ان شاء الله هكون معاكوا على طول

تسلم ايدك اخى اسكندرانى على المسابقة الجميلة

ودايما متجمعين فى الخير يارب*

----------


## Tiger Woman

اخى اسكندرنى
ممكن اضيف حاجة لو سمحت  انا نفسى وقعت فيها  مع احترامى للجميع 
سورة الفاتحه لا تبدا بكلمه الحمد لله  لان عدد ايات سورة الفاتحه 7 ايات و اول آيه منهم هى (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) وان كنت قريت قبل كده انا اختلفت الآراء فى حسابها آيه او بسمله فى بدايه الصورة 
و الله اعلم

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]اجابة الحلقة الرابعة النموذجية 
للاخت نور [/frame]




تحية طيبة وبعد .

الحلقة الرابعة 

السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 
ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 

السّور هي :
محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
يونس – هود- يوسف – إبراهيم – – نوح –
عليهم الصلاة والسلام .

السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟

 أبو أيوب الأنصاري

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
الابداع 
ماهى الشروط الابداع ؟

 أن للإبداع ستة شروط يمكن اختصارها و هي: 

1 ـ الأصالة .

2 ـ الطلاقة .

3 ـ المرونة .

4 ـالحساسية .

5 ـ الاستنباطية 

6 ـ القبول

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 60"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
> يوسف –هود –إبراهيم – يونس – محمد 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟ 
> أبو أيوب الأنصاري (رضي الله عنه)
> ...




اخى الكريم 
زيزو 
خسرت اليوم اول نقطة فى المسابقة 
نسيت سيدنا نوح 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> حل مسابقه الحلقه الرابعه من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال
> السؤال الاول :من القران
>  ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
>  السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء هى : 
> يونس – هود - يوسف – إبراهيم –محمد – نوح 
> ( طه –يس على قول) 
> عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
> 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
totatoty
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة كاملة
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
> يوسف –هود –إبراهيم – يونس – محمد - نوح
> (يس- طه) في اختلاف عليهم
> 
> من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟ 
>  أبو أيوب الأنصاري
> ماهى الشروط الابداع 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
ام احمد  
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة كاملة 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كل حلقه و انت طيب و كل حلقه و درجاتى بتزيد لحسن شكلى وحش اوى و انا فى الآخر كده
> 
> السور باسماء سيدنا (محمد / يونس / يوسف / إبراهيم / هود /   نوح )
> 
> الذى قام باستضافه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الصحابى /أبو ايوب الأنصارى 
> 
> شروط الابداع (  الأصالة - المرونه - الحساسيه - الطلاقه- الاستنباط - القبول ) 
> 
> فى انتظار السؤال القادم ان شاء الله




اختى الكريمة 
Tiger Woman
مبروك النقاط الكاملة 
اجابة صحيحه 
واكيد حتتقدمى فى الجدول اليوم 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تحية طيبة وبعد .
> 
> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
> 
> السّور هي :
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
نور 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة نموذجيه 
اشكرك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 70"]   * 
> 
> 
>                         أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
>                المسابقة من جميل الى أجمل كيف لا ؟
>               وأنت مبدعها وصاحب فكرتها أعانك الله وجزاك خيرا
> 
>      الإجـــــــــــــــــــابات
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
قيثارة  
مبروك 
اجابة صحيحة وكاملة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- اسماء السور التي سميت باسماء الانبياء:
> خمس سور (يونس - هود - يوسف - نوح-ابراهيم - محمد)
> 
> 2-من الذي استضاف الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم في بيته اول ما نزل الي المدينه:
> ابو ايوب الانصاري
> 
> 3- ما هي شروط الابداع:
>  للإبداع ستة شروط يمكن اختصارها و هي: 
> 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
بكلويز 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة كاملة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]
> رد على أسئلة 
> الحلقة الرابعه 
> 
> 
> 1-ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
> يوسف –هود –إبراهيم – يونس – محمد 
> 
> 
> ...




اجدع اسكندرانية 
مى مؤمن 
خسرت اليوم اول نقطة فى المسابقة 
نسيت سيدنا نوح 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء 
> يوسف –هود –إبراهيم – يونس – محمد - نوح
> 
> 
>  الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة  
> أبو أيوب الأنصاري
> 
> ...





اختى الكريمة 
ليلة عشق 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اجابه  اسئله  الحلقه الرابعه
> ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
> يوسف ـ هود  ـ نوح ـ إبراهيم ـ  يونس ـ محمد 
> 
> من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟ 
>  أبو أيوب الأنصاري
> 
> ماهى الشروط الابداع ؟
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
ام البنات 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحة 
اشكرك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اهلا بيك اخي اسكندراني*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الاول*
> *ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟ 
> يوسف –هود –إبراهيم – يونس – محمد* 
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثاني*
> *من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟*
> *أبو أيوب الأنصاري*
> ...




اخى الكريم 
ابن طيبه
خسرت اليوم اول نقطة فى المسابقة 
نسيت سيدنا نوح 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟
> 
> يوسف - هود  -  نوح - إبراهيم - يونس - محمد 
> 
> 
> 
> من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟ 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
loly_h 
مبروك الثلاث نقاط كاملة 
اجابة صحيحة
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سعيدة جدا بالمشاركة معكم فى المسابقة الجميلة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول:- 
> أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الانبياء
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
احلى كلمة 
مبروك اول ثلاث  نقاط لك فى المسابقة 
مرحبا بك 
واضح انك داخلة بقوة

اهلا بك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> تصدق ديه تالت مرة اكتب الرد و ابعته و كل مرة يحصل شئ عجيب
> ان ادوس علي رابط  يقوم يحول الصفحة ديه للموقع الجديد 
> بدل ما يفتحه في صفحة جديدة لما جنني  
> علشان تعرف بس يا اسكندراني التعب اللي احنا فيه بسبب مسابقتك 
> 
> و آدي يا سيدي الحل 
> 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
بوكى  
خسرتى اليوم اول نقطة فى المسابقة 
نسيت سيدنا نوح 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *استاذى العزيز مساء الخير 
> الاجابات:-
> 1-  محمد- يونس – هود- يوسف – إبراهيم –  نوح
> 
> 2-ابو ايوب الانصارى
> 
> 3- لابداع ستة شروط هما:-1 ـ الأصالة .
> 2 ـ الطلاقة .
> 3 ـ المرونة .
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
سابرينا
مبروك الثلاث نقاط 
اكيد ترتيبك اليوم حيتقدم 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم ..
> 
> إجابة أسئلة المسابقة الرابعة ..
> 
> ماهى أسماء السور التى سميت بأسماء الأنبياء؟
> يونس .. هود  .. يوسف .. ابراهيم .. محمد .. نوح ..
> 
> 
> من الذي استضاف الرسول في بيته أول ماقدم المدينة ؟ 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
ايمرالد
مبروك الثلاث نقاط 
اجابة ممتازة وتنسيق جميل 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السور اللى اسمها على اسم انبياء
> 
> نوح
> ابراهيم
> هود
> محمد
> يوسف
>  يونس
> 
> ...




اختى الكريمة 
دكتورة رحاب 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ترتيب  المتسابقين ودرجاتهم 
بعد الحلقة الرابعة 

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الخامسة 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
 سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟


السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين امام النجاشي ؟ 



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
كيفية كتابة السيرة الذاتية 
ماهى النصائح المهمة التى يجب مراعاتها أثناء كتابة السيرة الذاتية؟؟



برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم السبت  الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## سابرينا

*انا جاوبت على الحلقة الخامسة ايه بقى الاخبار 
مش عارفه اشوف ترتيبى بعد الحلقة الرايعة 
انا عايزه اعرف بقيت الكام 
ارجوك يا استاذ طمنى ايه نتيجة الامتحانات 
ولا قوى التحالف خطفوا ورقة الاجابات 
قلى بس وانا اتصرف ونعمل مظاهرات*

----------


## الشحرورة

اسفة للتكرار

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]أستاذى الكريم جدا جدا اسكندرانى

 ايه دة أستاذى كدة أسمى فى الحل مش موجود
         وكأن حلى ابدا مش مظبوط
   مع ان ثقافتى مالها حــــــــــــــدود
    وحلى فى رسالة وظرف جميل محطوط
  وحيلى من رايحة جاية بقى مهدود
  ومن التفكير فى الحل مخى بقى كبريت مشطوط
  على فكرة انا شحرورة مفيش قدامى سدود
   هاأخترق الأجابات بلاش تقول حلى مغلوط
        هارجع تانى بس فين الردود
       كدة قلمى هيزعل ويبات منقوط

       لك ودى وأحترامى[/frame]*

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="15 80"]السلام عليكم

أنا جيييييييييييييييت (( نورت البيت ))  :Girl (27):  ::stpd:: 
استنوووني يا نااااااااس


ازيك يا أستاذ نااادر
إن شاء الله تكون بخير
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


كان نفسي أكمل معاكم المسابقة 
ياريت إدارة الذات هيا اللي شغلاني .. على الأقل كنت هدخل المنتدى ::'(:  ::'(: 
بس الكلية بدأت :Girl (8):  .. وبرجع متأخرة من السكاشن :Girl (8): 
مش بلحق أدخل ..

بس لا ثم لا ثم لا ..
 هكمل لاااااازم أجمع بقيت النقاااط
 :y:  :y:  :y: 
[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحمد لله لحقت قبل الساعة 10 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
ويارب الاجابة تكون صحيحة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
لعل المانع خيرا ان شاء الله استاذ اسكندارنى  
يالله علشان اللى اتاخر يلحق يبعت الحل 
الى لقاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="7 80"]الاخوة الاعزاء 
اسف للتاخير 
بسبب عطل فى الاتصال من خلال
DSL[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة النموذجية للحلقة الخامسة 
للاخت loly_h  [/frame]




*الســــــــــلام عليكـــــــــم


سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟

سورة القدر و سورة الفجر  




من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين امام النجاشي ؟

جعفر بن أبي طالب




ماهى النصائح المهمة التى يجب مراعاتها أثناء كتابة السيرة الذاتية؟؟

 هناك نصائح مهمة يجب مراعاة الالتزام بها أثناء كتابة السيرة الذاتية هي:
* استخدم جملاً قصيرة وكلمات فعالة ، كلمات تدل على الإنجاز والكفاءة والقدرة
* استخدم مصطلحات فنية تشير إلى معلومات تتصل بمجال عمل الشركة أو جهة
العمل المتقدم للعمل فيها أو أي معلومات أخرى تعرفت عليها تخص جهة
العمل أو المركز المرغوب
* بين اهتماماتك تجاه الشركة او جهة العمل والوظيفة المتقدم لها
* استخدم ورقاً من نوع جيد وفاخر وابتعد عن الورق البراق أو الملون
وخاصة الألوان الفاقعة.
* راجع ما كتبت وتأكد من عدم وجود أي أخطاء إملائية أو أخطاء في تركيب
الجمل ولزيادة التأكد يفضل عرض السيرة على أحد ذوي الخبرة لمراجعتها
* حاول أن تجعل سيرتك الذاتية مناسبة من حيث الأسلوب لإدخالها في
الكمبيوتر حيث إن بعض جهات العمل تستخدم الكمبيوتر وشبكات الكمبيوتر
لتخزين المعلومات في قواعد بياناتهم الخاصة
* ضع السيرة على أسطوانة كمبيوتر لمساعدة الشركة المتقدم للعمل فيها
على وضعها في قاعدة بياناتهم الخاصة.
* يفضل عند عمل السيرة الذاتية الابتعاد عن الصور والزخرفة الزائدة.
* تأكد من أن الخط واضح فلا يزيد عن 12 و لا ينقص عن 10 و يفضل اختيار
الخط العادي في الكتابة و تتميز العناوين بتغليظ الكتابة أو بوضع خط
تحت العناوين الجانبية.
إضافة إلى عدم استخدام العديد من الألوان (فالأسود أو الأزرق يفيان بالغرض)
* لا تختصر الكلمات إلا إذا كانت كلمات معلومة للجميع مثل ت لتعني الهاتف.
* تجنب استخدام السيرة الذاتية نفسها في كل الأحوال للتقدم لجميع أنواع
الوظائف.
* اجعل السيرة مختصرة ولكن بدون إيجاز ويعد حجم صفحة واحدة مناسبا جدا.
* لا تقيد نفسك بهدف واحد إلا إذا كنت تريد أن تحصر فرصك في هذا الهدف.

تقبــــــــــل تحيتــــــى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الخامسة 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> سورة القدر و سورة الفجر
> 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
نور 
اجابة ممتازة تستحق الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 70"]السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> سورة القدر
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــم
> (سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ *الْفَجْرِ* ) الاية 5
> صدق الله العظيـــم
> وسورة الفجر في الآية1 : (*وَالْفَجْرِ* )
> ...




اخى الكريم 
زيزو 
اجابة ممتازة تستحق  اكثر من 30 نقطة لكن ما باليد حيله  

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> القدر و الفجر
> 
> 2-من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين امام النجاشي ؟ 
> جعفر بن ابي طالب
> 
> 3-ماهى النصائح المهمة التى يجب مراعاتها أثناء كتابة السيرة الذاتية؟؟
> * استخدم جملاً قصيرة وكلمات فعالة ، كلمات تدل على الإنجاز والكفاءة والقدرة
> * استخدم مصطلحات فنية تشير إلى معلومات تتصل بمجال عمل الشركة أو جهة العمل المتقدم للعمل فيها أو أي معلومات أخرى تعرفت عليها تخص جهة العمل أو المركز المرغوب
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
الانسة بكلويز
اجابة صحيحة مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اجابه الحلقه الخامسه من مسابقه قاعه رجال االاعمال 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> سورتا القدر والفجر
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
totatoty
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="11 80"]س1-سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> هما سورتا القدر والفجر
> 
> س2-من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين امام النجاشي ؟ 
> سيدنا جعفر بن ابى طالب 
> 
> س3-ماهى النصائح المهمة التى يجب مراعاتها أثناء كتابة السيرة الذاتية؟؟
> هناك نصائح مهمة يجب مراعاة الالتزام بها أثناء كتابة
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
ام البنات
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الســــــــــلام عليكـــــــــم
> 
> 
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> سورة القدر و سورة الفجر  
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
لولى 
اجابة نموذجية  فى كل شىء 
المعلومات والتنسيق والورده 
استلفتها  لاهديها لكل الاخوة المشاركين  


3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> رد على اسئلة الحلقه الخامسه 
> 
> 1- سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> سورتا القدر والفجر
> سورة الفجر في البدايه (( والفجر وليالٍ العشر والشفع والوتر))
> ...




اجدع اسكندرانية
مى مؤمن 
 الثلاثة نقاط كاملة 
بدون حتى النظر  لورقة الاجابة 
طالما فى صينية كنافة بالقشدة 



3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="7 70"] أخى الفاضل أسكندرانى
> 
> 
> س1-سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> هما سورتا القدر والفجر
> 
> س2-من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين امام النجاشي ؟ 
> سيدنا جعفر بن ابى طالب 
> ...





اختى الرقيقه 
قيثارة 
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة الفجر وسورة القدر
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
احلى كلمة 
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *استاذى / اسكندرانى 
> مساء الخير 
> 1- السورتان هما سورة القدر - الفجر 
> 2- جعفر ابن ابى طالب
> 3- النصائح المهمة التى يجب مراعاتها أثناء كتابة السيرة الذاتية هى:-
> 
> -استخدم جملاً قصيرة وكلمات فعالة ، كلمات تدل على الإنجاز والكفاءة
> والقدرة
> - استخدم مصطلحات فنية تشير إلى معلومات تتصل بمجال عمل الشركة أو جهة العمل المتقدم للعمل فيها أو أي معلومات أخرى تعرفت عليها تخص جهة العمل أو المركز المرغوب
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
سابرينا
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اجابة السؤال الخامس
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> سورتي القدر و سورة الفجر 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
ام احمد 
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## boukybouky

بص بقي يا اسكندراني الصفحة بتاعة المسابقة تقيلة
دخلت اكتر من مرة و مش عرفت اوصل لآخر الصفحة
اعتقدت جدلاً انك لسه مش نزلت المسابقة 
أعمل انا إيه بقي دلوقتي  :Confused: 
يلا خيرها في غيرها ...ضاعت عليكي يا بوكي الريحانة 
معلش هو انا كده بختي قليل  ::  
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أستاذي الفاضل اسكندرني ..
> أشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> ...





اختى الرقيقه 
امونه
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> استاذى الفاضل اسكندرانى 
> 
>  السورتان القدر والفجر
> 
> 
> سيدنا جعفر بن ابى طالب 
> 
> 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
ليلة عشق  
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السورتان هما / سورة القدر و الفجر 
> الذى تكلم امام النجاشى / جعفر بن ابى طالب
> 
> النصائح التى يجب مراعتها 
> * استخدم جملاً قصيرة وكلمات فعالة ، كلمات تدل على الإنجاز والكفاءة
> والقدرة
> * استخدم مصطلحات فنية تشير إلى معلومات تتصل بمجال عمل الشركة أو جهة
> ...






اختى الرقيقه 
Tiger Woman
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## loly_h

*شكـــــــــرا اسكندرانــــى

اوك انا موافقة تستلف الخلفية

بس المرة دى

لكن المرة اللى جاية تأجر الخلفية

الخلفية بـــ 5 نقط

والوردة بـــ 10 نقط

والفواصل فـــــــرى ... انا بابيع اقل من السوق صدقنى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> سورتا القدر والفجر
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين امام النجاشي ؟
> جعفر بن أبي طالب .
> 
> السؤال الثالث 
> ...




اختى الرقيقه 
دكتورة رحاب 
اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم.. 
> 
> إجابات السؤال الخامس ..
> 
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى
> بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> انتهت سورة القدر .. بآية بدأت بها سورة الفجر ..
> 
> ...





اختى الرقيقه 
ايمرالد 

اجابة صحيحه مبروك الثلاثة نقاط 
بس فين صينية البسبوسة 
مش كفاية مى مؤمن بتقولى
طالما ايمرالد بتجيب  بسبوسة 
 حاجيب كنافة بالقشدة 
يعنى فضيحة على الفاضى 
فين البسبوسة 
زودى شوية علشان زيزو حياكل معايا 


3

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين ودرجاتهم 
بعد الحلقة الخامسة 

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اسف جدا لتاخير اليوم 
للاسف عندى مشكلة فى 
DSL
واضطريت ادخل من خلال التليفون 
وما ادراك ما التليفون 
اعتذر مرة اخرى لكل الاخوة المشاركين 

وانا فكرت لاى ظروف طارئة مثل دى 
انى ارسل لكم الاسئلة اما عن طريق 
المسحراتى 
ومعاه طبق فول بزيت الزيتون والطحينة 
او 
نشرها فى قناة  LBC الفضائية اللبنانية 
ساترك الخيار لكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة السادسة 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
 ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
  كم غزوة قاتل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ؟ 



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
التخطيط 
ماهى صفات التخطيط الجيد أو الفعال ؟؟



برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاثنين  الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]استاذى الكريم جدا اسكندرانى

                            انا تعبت من كتر الأجابة
                      ولا مرة نزل اسمى حتى بجدول الإعادة
                     كل دة عشان صينية بسبوسة ولا كنافة
                  ياسيدى ولا تزعل ادى واحدة
                  كلها عشانك والتانية هالف عليها بزيادة



               انا مش راح اتكلم خااااااااااااالص
                الرد لك استـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى
             وهتقولى امتى اسمى هاينزل فى الجدول
               دية لا رشوة ولا حاجة
          أصل بصراحة أجاباتى مش محتاجة
            واثقة ومتأكدة بكل بجاحة

                لك ودى وتقديرى وأحترامى
               [/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تسجيل حضور ... متأخر كالعادة

فكرتك هايلة عزيزى اسكندرانى

خاصة انك مخلى الباب مفتوح قدام الكل والعبرة باللى يجاوب اكتر

دا انا بحس ياعم انى فى المسابقات التانية الناس بتجرى ورا بعضها
هههههههههههههههه

كدة الكل عنده حماس يدور ويبحث ويجاوب

وربنا يخليلنا الحاج جوجل..


خالص تحياتى واحترامى،،، :f:

----------


## ضفاف

*أخى العزيز أسكندرانى

جميلة جدا جدا المسابقة وبها روح المنافسة
بس للأسف حضرت متأخرة لم أعرف بها
كنت حضرت وشاركت من بدرى
ربنا يوفقك للخير دايما
والا ممكن اعمل زى الشحرورة واجيب قطايف
ههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وأنتم جميعا طيبين  بالشهر الكريم
تمنياتى للكل بالفوز والإدارة تغرم الجوائز

تمنياتى لك أخى بكل المنى الطيب الغالى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة النموذجية للحلقة السادسة 
للعزيز  جدا زيزو [/frame]
[frame="2 70"]*السؤال الاول*

ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
سورة النور (مدنية)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم
إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ جَاءوا بِٱلإفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مّنْكُمْ لاَ تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرّاً لَّكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلّ ٱمْرِىء مّنْهُمْ مَّا ٱكْتَسَبَ مِنَ ٱلإثْمِ وَٱلَّذِى تَوَلَّىٰ كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ
صدق الله العظيــم
فهذه الآية تعلن بمنتهى الصراحة تبرئة السيدة عائشة، وأن ما حصل إنما هو إفك أي كذب شديد وافتراء شديد لا برهان عليه، وكل من ينشر مثل هذه الأكاذيب في المجتمع (وعلى رأسهم عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول زعيم المنافقين) لهم عذاب عظيم...
[line]
*السوال الثانى*
كم غزوة قاتل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ؟

تسع غزوات 
وهنّ :
بدر ــ أحد ــ الخندق ــ خيبر ــ بني قريظة ــ بني المصطلق ــ فتح مكة ــ حنين ــ الطائف .
[line]
*السؤال الثالث*
ماهى صفات التخطيط الجيد أو الفعال ؟؟
هناك صفات معينة تجعل من التخطيط تخطيطاً فعالاً إلى حد كبير ومن أهمها:
- أن يكون التخطيط مرناً ويتقبل الاستجابة لأي متغيرات.
- أن يتمتع بالواقعية فلا يبالغ في التقديرات ولا يتشائم أكثر من الحد المعقول.
-أن يكون واضحاً وبعيداً عن العموميات.
-أن يشمل كل جوانب المنظمة بمعنى أن يشمل الجوانب الإنتاجية والـمالية.. الخ.
- أن يغطي فترة زمنية معقولة.[/frame]



اخى زيزو 

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
والاجابة النموذجية 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> سورة النور
> قال تعالى :"( إنَّ الذين جَاؤُوا بالإفكِ عُصْبَةُ منكم ، لا تحسبوه شراً لكم بلْ هو خيرُ لكم ، 
> لكل امرىءٍ منهم ما اكتسبَ من الإثم ،
> والذي تولَّى كِبْرَهُ منهم له عذابٌ عظيمٌ ،
> ...





ام احمد 

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- ما هي السورة التي  نزلت في براءة السيدة عائشه من حادثة الافك؟
> سورة النور 
> 
> 2- كم غزوة قاتل فيها الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم بنفسه؟
> 27 غزوة
> 
> 3-ما هي صفات التخطيط الجيد و الفعال؟
> - أن يكون التخطيط مرناً ويتقبل الاستجابة لأي متغيرات.
> - أن يتمتع بالواقعية فلا يبالغ في التقديرات ولا يتشائم أكثر من الحد المعقول.
> ...




الانسة بكلويز

خسرتى نقطة اليوم 
تعوضيها فى الحلقات القادمة 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="10 80"]]السلام عليكم[/]
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة النور
> 
> 
> 
> ...




احلى كلمة 

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحه 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> حل لأسئلة 
> الحلقه السادسه
> 1-ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> هي سورة النور 
> وفي الايه التاليه ((إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ جَاءوا بِٱلإفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مّنْكُمْ لاَ تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرّاً لَّكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلّ ٱمْرِىء مّنْهُمْ مَّا ٱكْتَسَبَ مِنَ ٱلإثْمِ وَٱلَّذِى تَوَلَّىٰ كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ)) (11)...
> 
> 
> 
> 2-كم غزوة قاتل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ؟
> ...




مى مؤمن

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
والاجابة الممتازة والتنسيق الرائع 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اجابه اسئله الحلقه السادسه
> بسم الله نبدأ
> س1-ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> سورة النور وتسمى سورة الآداب الاجتماعية، 
> 
>  نزلت من فوق سبع سماوات:بقوله تعالى 
> ]إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ جَاءوا بِٱلإفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مّنْكُمْ لاَ تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرّاً لَّكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلّ ٱمْرِىء مّنْهُمْ مَّا ٱكْتَسَبَ مِنَ ٱلإثْمِ وَٱلَّذِى تَوَلَّىٰ كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ[ (11)...
> فهذه الآية تعلن بمنتهى الصراحة تبرئة السيدة عائشة، وأن ما حصل إنما هو إفك أي كذب شديد وافتراء شديد لا برهان عليه، وكل من ينشر مثل هذه الأكاذيب في المجتمع (وعلى رأسهم عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول زعيم المنافقين) لهم عذاب عظيم...
> ...




ام البنات

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
والاجابة النموذجية 
3
حضرتك ارسلتى الاجابة مرتين فى رسالتين 
احترت بصراحه 
تخدى 3 نقاط ولا 6 نقاط 
الحالة دى مش موجوده فى قانون الامتحانات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> 
> ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> سورة النور (مدنية)
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم
> إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ جَاءوا بِٱلإفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مّنْكُمْ لاَ تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرّاً لَّكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلّ ٱمْرِىء مّنْهُمْ مَّا ٱكْتَسَبَ مِنَ ٱلإثْمِ وَٱلَّذِى تَوَلَّىٰ كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ
> صدق الله العظيــم
> فهذه الآية تعلن بمنتهى الصراحة تبرئة السيدة عائشة، وأن ما حصل إنما هو إفك أي كذب شديد وافتراء شديد لا برهان عليه، وكل من ينشر مثل هذه الأكاذيب في المجتمع (وعلى رأسهم عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول زعيم المنافقين) لهم عذاب عظيمالسوال الثانى
> كم غزوة قاتل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ؟
> ...




عماد

مبروك اول ثلاث نقاط
ومرحبا بك فى المسابقة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول:سورة النور
> 
> السؤال الثاني:
> 9 غزوات
> 
> السؤال الثالث:
> 
> ...



امونه
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الســــــــــلام عليكم
> 
> ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> 
>  سورة النور
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لولى

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
والاجابة النموذجية 
واشكرك على التنسيق الرائع 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة السادسة 
> السؤال الاول
> من القرآن الكريم
> ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> 
> سورة النور
> نزلت سورة النور في مناسبة ما أشاعه المنافقون حول السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها في حادثة الإفك، واتهامهم إيّاها بالزنا وهي المبرأة من فوق سبع سماوات
> سورة النور هي سورة الآداب الاجتماعية، إنها سورة تعنى بشؤون الناس داخل بيوتهم، إنها تعنى بكيفية الحفاظ على أدب العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع.
> 
> ...




نور

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحة 
3

انا اسف لان الحلقة لم تذاع فعلا فى قناة 
LBC
والسبب ان هيفاء اعتذرت فى اخر وقت 
لانها اللى كانت حتقدم المسابقة 
بناء على رغبة 
ابن البلد 
زيزو 
وشاعر الرومانسية 
حنحاول معاها مرة تانية 
يمكن زيزو يعرف يقنعها 
ارق تحياتى لك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مساء الخير استاذي الفاضل 
> 
> ما هى السورة التى نزلت فيها براءه السيده عائشه فى حادثه الافك؟
> سورة النور
> 
> كم غزوة قاتل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ؟ 
> 9 غزوات 
> 
> 
> ...




ليلة عشق

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
والاجابة الصحيحة
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="15 70"]      اسكندرانى نـــــــــــادر
> 
>                 مساء الخير 
> إجابة السؤال الأول
> سورة النور
> 
> السؤال الثاني:
> 9 غزوات
> 
> ...




قيثارة

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحة
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخى العزيز ... ابو اسكندر
> 
> تسلم ايدك على المسابقة الجميلة والفكرة الرائعة
> 
> انا داخل سرقة كدة وحجاوب على سؤالين على الماشى
> 
> السؤال الاول : سورة النور
> 
> السؤال الثانى : 9 غزوات
> ...







شاعر الرومانسية  

اخى العزيز  نورت المسابقة 
داخل سرقة من وراء مين 
متخفش 
انت وراك رجالة حديد 
زيزو موجود 
انت كسبت معانا نقطتين النهارده 
اضعهم  باسمك 
ولا اضيفهم للحساب الاول 
اسعدنى وجودك 
وكل عام وانت بخير 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول
> سورة النور
> 
> السؤال الثاني:
> 9 غزوات
> 
> السؤال الثالث:
> ...




totatoty

مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
اجابة صحيحة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="7 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين ودرجاتهم 
بعد الحلقة السادسة [/frame]

[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

يا خسارة فاتت عليا المسابقة .. ::(:  كنت مشغولة جدا ..يلا خير . 

ما ينفع تجيبها من هنا ولا من هنا .. وتديني ال3 نقاط ههههههههههههههههه
ومن غير بسبوسة  ::mm::  نفسي اكرها .. فضحتني في كل مكان  :: 

معوضة ان شاء الله المرة الجاية .. واجدد شكري لك على تعبك ومجهودك الجميــــــــل في المسابقة.. :f: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة السابعة

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
  ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
  من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
البرمجة السلبية والإيجابية للذات
اذكر الخمس قواعد للبرمجة الايجابية للذات؟؟



برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاربعاء  الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا يا استاذ نادر على المسابقة جميله فعلا واحلى مافيها المعلومات الى بستفادها حتى مع البحث على مواقع البحث 

عايزك تلم بسبوسه على اد متقدر وكنافه وقطايف فيفتى فيفتى  ::

----------


## راقص معا الذئاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

مسابقة جميلة وشيقة 

اسمحولي بالمشاركة

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="12 80"]السلام عليكم
اسفه لارسال الحل مرتين ولو انى اتمنى ان يحسب لى  6درجات لانى اتظلم من الحلقات التى كانت فيها الاجابه علنيه من غير ان نرسلها لحضرتك على الخاص وكنت بشوف الحل بس بتحرج انى اجاوب نفس الاجابه لان شكلها قوى انى غشيت 
عموما خيرها فى غيرها ان شاء الله 
مع تحياتى 

[/frame]

----------


## esaf maher

أتمنا قبولى فى المسابقة

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة النموذجية  للحلقة السابعة 
للاسكندرانية 
مى مؤمن [/frame]



> رد على أسئله 
> الحلقه السابعه 
> 1-ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟
> أول خمس سور من القرآن نزولا بالترتيب 
> العلق... القلم ... المزمل .. المدثر ...الفاتحة..
> 
> 2-من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> - رزق الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم بثلاثة ابناء من الذكور و هم :
> 1 – القاسم وهو الذي يكنى به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقال : أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمه خديجة بنت خويلد القرشية رضي الله عنها .
> ...



مى مؤمن

اجابة صحيحة  نموذجيه 
وعلشان مجهودك اخترناها الاجابة النموذجية 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 80"]السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> العلق - القلم -  المزمل -  المدثر -  الفاتحة
> [line]
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> 
> ...



زيزو
اجابة صحيحة 
وثلاث نقاط لرصيدك مبروك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول: العلق ثم القلم ثم المزمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثاني: القاسم ــ عبدالله  ــ ابراهيم ــ زينب ــ رقية ــ أم كلثوم ــ فاطمة 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثالث: 1- يجب أن تكون رسالتك واضحة ومحددة . 
> 2- يجب أن تكون رسالتك إيجابية (مثل أنا قوي . أنا سليم أنا أستطيع الامتناع عن … . 
> ...



راقص معا الذئاب

اجابة صحيحة 
واهلا بك معنا فى المسابقة 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> 1-ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> العلق ثم القلم ثم المرمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> 2-من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> 1- القاسم رضى الله عنه
> 2- عبد الله رضى الله عنه
> 3- إبراهيم رضى الله عنه
> ...




الانسة بكلويز 
اجابة صحيحة 
ومبروك ثلاث نقاط لرصيدك
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="4 80"]اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> 
> العلق ثم القلم ثم المرمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أحلى كلمة
اجابة صحيحة 
ومبروك ثلاث نقاط 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> العلق ثم القلم ثم المزمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> 
> عدد أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعة 
> ، ثلاثة ذكور ، وأربع إناث –
> ...



ام احمد 
اجابة صحيحة 
مبروك الثلاث نقاط 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
>  اجابه الحلقة السابعة
> 
> السؤال الاول 
>  من القرآن الكريم 
>   ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> 
>  العلق ثم القلم ثم المرمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> ...



totatoty

اجابة صحيحة 
ومبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحلقة السابعة
> السؤال الثانى
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة
> من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
> 
> عدد أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعة ،
> ثلاثة ذكور ، وأربع إناث – وهاك البيان بأسمائهم كما يلي :
> ...



نــور 
اول نقطة تضيع من حضرتك اليوم 
اجابة السؤال الاول فين 
ياترى قناة LBC لم تذيع الحلقة كاملة 
هو ممكن اللجنة تعقد لحضرتك ملحق 
فى اكلة  التبولة البنانية
بس زودى الكمية شوية 
علشان زيزو شريكى 
ارق تحياتى 
2

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟* *العلق... القلم ... المزمل .. المدثر ...الفاتحة..
> **السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**3 القاسم - ابراهيم - عبدالله**السؤال الثالث 
> اذكر الخمس قواعد للبرمجة الايجابية للذات؟؟**
> **القواعد الخمس لبرمجة عقلك الباطن : 
> 1- يجب أن تكون رسالتك واضحة ومحددة . 
> ...



عماد 

اجابة صحيحة 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثه 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- العلق ثم القلم ثم المزمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> 2- عدد أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعة 
> القاسم وعبد الله وابراهيم 
> زينت ورقيه وام كلثوم وفاطمة 
> 
> 3- 
> 
> 1- يجب أن تكون رسالتك واضحة ومحددة . 
> ...



دكتورة رحاب 
اجابة صحيحة 
تستحقى ثلاث نقاط 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> 
>  أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم 
> العلق ثم القلم ثم المزمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> 
> عدد أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعة 
> ، ثلاثة ذكور ، وأربع إناث –
> ...



ليلة عشق

اجابة صحيحة 
وثلاث درجات مستحقه
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="12 70"]  
> اخى الاسكندرانى نادر 
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول: 
> العلق ثم القلم ثم المزمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثاني: 
> القاسم ــ عبدالله  ــ ابراهيم ــ زينب ــ رقية ــ أم كلثوم ــ فاطمة 
> ...


قيثارة

اجابة صحيحة 
وثلاث نقاط تضاف الى رصيدك 
مبروك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> اجابات أسئلة اليوم السابع .
> 
> 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> 
> العلق .. القلم .. المزمل .. المدثر ..  الفاتحة .
> ...



ايمرالد 

اجابة صحيحة 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
المسابقة اوشكت على الانتهاء 
وصينية الكنافة لم تصل 
ارق تحياتى لك ولكل الاسرة 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> ج1:العلق ثم القلم ثم المرمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
> ...



esaf maher 

مرحبا بك فى المسابقة 
حضرتك لن تجاوب على السؤال الادارى ليه 
انتظر مشاركاتك القادمة 
ومبروك اول نقطتين 
دمت بخير 
2

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل سنة وانتم بخير 
واضح الشغل تمام اوى ومسابقة جميلة ومفيدة
ومبروك لكل الفائزين كان نفسى اكون موجودة معاكم من اول رمضان
لكنه عطل فنى كالعادة طبعا ان شاء الله اتواجد معاكم فى باقى الحلقات
ودمتم فى رعاية الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم 
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ورمضان كريم 
> بالنسبة لاجابات الاسئلة 
> 
> 1- ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> العلق ثم القلم ثم المرمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 
>  2-من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
> 
> ...


ميمة اسلام

اجابة صحيحة 
ومرحب بك فى المسابقة 
ومبروك اول ثلاث نقاط 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> العلق - القلم - المزمل  -المدثر  - الفاتحة.
> 
> 
> من هم أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
> رزق الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم بثلاثة ابناء من الذكور و هم :
> 1- القاسم رضى الله عنه
> 2- عبد الله رضى الله عنه
> ...



ام البنات 
اجابة صحيحة 
وثلاث نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اخى الكريــــــــــم إسكنـــــــــــدرانى
> 
> 
> الســــــــــلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماهى أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم؟ 
> ...




الفنانة المبدعة 
لولى
اجابة صحيحة وجميله 
مبروك الثلاث نقاط 
3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ازيك  يا نادر باشا
> 
> الاجابة اهى ولو انى عارف انى مش حلحق احصل الباقى
> 1-أول خمس سور نزولا من القران الكريم
>  العلق ثم القلم ثم المرمل ثم المدثر ثم الفاتحة 
> 2-أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> القاسم -عبد الله - إبراهيم 
>  السيدة زينب - السيدة رقية - السيدة أم كلثوم - السيدة فاطمة 
> (رضى الله عنهم )
> ...




شاعر الرومانسيه
اجابة صحيحة 
مبروك النقاط الثلاثة 
سعيد جدا بتواجدك معى 
متخفش ومتقلقش
 ممكن نتصرف احنا فى كام نقطة 
الدفاتر دفاترنا واخويا  حسن بتاعنا 
يا طيب القلب والروح والكلمة 
بجد 
وحقيقى 
ومن قلبى 
انا اللى كسبت بتواجد كل الاخوة الاعزاء 
فى هذه المسابقة 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="7 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين ودرجاتهم 
بعد الحلقة السابعة [/frame]

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الثامنه 

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
  ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟ 


السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ 


السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
لا تتوتر وابدا الحديث 
كيف تنظم مادتك؟


برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الجمعة  الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## ميمة اسلام

مسابقة جميلة ورائعة 
ويارتني دخلتها من زمان 
متابعة انشاء الله 
في امان الله

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]       أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نـــــــــــــــادر


                                 المسابقة أصبحت  لنا ضرورية 
                            ومن الطقوس المحببة اليومية
                          وكالقطايف الرمضانية
                           معها نبحث ونعرف ونستفيد ونشارك
                      انا أرسلت الحل وان شاء الله أفوز بالنقاط الثلاث
                         وتكون الإجابة صحيحة
                      ومفيش زوغان يا أخى من الهدية




                          مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## nour2005

نور
هوممكن اللجنة تعقد لحضرتك ملحق 
فى اكلة  التبولة البنانية
بس زودى الكمية شوية 
علشان زيزو شريكى 
ارق تحياتى 

[frame="5 80"]
حاضر يا استاذ نادر من عينيا تكرم عينك وعين ابني الغالي زيزو 
ودول طبقين من التبولة اللبنانية شغل ايديا وحياة عينيا 
معليش متاخرة شوية على بال ما حضرتهم
 بس تقدروا تاكلوهم عالسحور  :: 





وكمان دول للتحلية ليكم ولكل الاخوة المشاركين 
في المسابقة الجميلة دي صحتين والف هنا
 وبالهناء والشفاء



شوية بقلاوة على ما قسم 

فين الملحق ؟ :Girl (10):   :: 
تحيتي لك اخي الكريم نادر ولمجهودك الرائع 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب

[/frame]

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلام عليكم*
*ازيك يا اصدقائى .. معلش انا اسفة لغيابى عن المسابقة كل هذا الوقت*
*لكن النت ... ربنا يسامحه هو السبب ....لسه متصلح اليوم فقط*
*ولما دخلت الان لالحق المسابقة وجدت وقت السؤال فات  ..... معلش خيرها فى غيرها*
**جزاك الله خيرً* يا استاذ اسكندرانى .*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة النموذجية للحلقة الثامنة 
للاخت ام البنات [/frame]




> السلام عليكم 
>  من القرآن الكريم 
>  س1-ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟ 
> سورة النمل
>  من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> س2- ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ 
>  يملك عليه الصلاة والسلام تسعة سيوف هى :
> 
>  1- السيف البَتَّار 
> ...




ام البنات
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
واشكرك على صورة سيوف الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته:
> 
> 1- ما هي السوره التي ذكرت فيها البسمله مرتين؟ (معلش سؤال جانبي لمؤاخذه.... هو السؤال ده متكرر؟؟؟؟)
> سوره النمل : البسمله اول السوره والايه :بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "و انه من سليمان و انه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" صدق الله العظيم.
> 
> 2-ما هي اسماء سيوف رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم؟
> 1- السيف البتار
> 2-السيف المأثور
> 3-السيف الحتف
> ...




الانسة بكلويز 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رد على أسئلة الحلقه الثامنه
> 1-ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> 
> جواب سؤالك: سورة النمل الايه (30 )
> قال تعالى: ( إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
> 
> ...





ارق اسكندرانية 
مى مؤمن 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
الممتازة واشكرك كل الشكر 
على صورة سيوف الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 70"]السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟ 
> سورة النمل
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم
> {إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم}
> صدق الله العظيم
> [line]
> السؤال الثانى 
> ...



زيزو  
ضاعت منك درجة سؤال قاعة رجال الاعمال 
لكن اشكرك على صورة سيوف الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
المعلومات تستحق عليها 30 درجة 
لكن معلش تتعوض بصينية كنافة 
2لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## Emad.

معلش يازيزو هرد لك بس متخفش انت الفائز ياصديقي العزيز

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> سورة النمل
> 
> 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ 
> ...



ام احمد 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="12 70"]     اخى اسكندرانى نادر 
> 
> 
> 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> 
> سورة النمل .
> 
> 
> ...




قيثارة
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> رد المسابقة الجميلة 
> السوال الاول 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> سورة النمل 
> 
> السوال الثاني 
> ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟
> السيف البتار ،السيف الماثور،السيف الحتف،السيف ذُو الفَقَار،السيف الرسَّوب،السيف المِخذَم،السيف القَضيب،السيف العَضب،السيف القلعى،واللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
> 
> ...




ميمه اسلام 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الثامنه 
> السؤال الاول
> من القرآن الكريم
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> 
> سورةالنمل
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ...




نور
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
وشكرا على التبوله  والبقلاوة
انا وزيزو عاوزين تانى 
والمسابقة دى مستمرة طول العام 
طالما فيها خيرات الرحمن 
ربنا يكرم حضرتك وكل الاسرة وكل اهل لبنان 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="15 80"]
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> 
> سورة النمل
> 
> 
> 
> ...




احلى كلمة
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم .
> 
> 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟
> 
> سورة النمل .
> 
> 
> ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ 
> ...




ايمرالد
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3
بقى الموضوع كده 
حتة بسبوسة قد الكف ما تنشاف 
طيب اعمل ايه فى زيزو شريكى 
ده قاعد بيعد الصوانى والاطباق 
برضه لازم تدفعى  اللى عليك 
لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الســــــــــلام عليكــــــــــم
> 
> 
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟ 
> 
>  سورة النمل الايه ( 30 )
> 
> 
> قال تعالى: ( إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
> ...




الفنانة المبدعة
لولى
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة الحلقة الثامنة 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ماهى السورة ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين ؟ 
> 
> سورة النمل
> 
> السؤال الثاني
> ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟
> ...




راقص معا الذئاب
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- ما هي السوره التي ذكرت فيها البسمله مرتين؟
> سوره النمل 
> 
> 2-ما هي اسماء سيوف رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم؟
>  السيف البتار
> السيف المأثور
> السيف الحتف
> السيف ذو الفقار
> السيف الرسوب
> ...




totatoty 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
ثلاثة نقاط لرصيدك 
مبروك 
3لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السوال الاول سورة النمل السوال الثالث
> كيف تنظم مادتك؟
> 
> 
> 1- أفصح عن هدفك من الحديث:
> 2- أدخل مباشرة للموضوع:
> 3- أفصح عن النقاط الفرعية
> 
> ما أسماء سيوف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ 
> ...




عماد 
اجابة السؤال الثالث 
لها 18 نقطة حضرتك بخيل قووى 
ثلاثة نقاط فقط  
مبروك 
2لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="7 80"]ترتيب المتسابقين ودرجاتهم 
بعد الحلقة  الثامنة [/frame]

[/frame]

----------


## Emad.

انا اعترض واشجب واستنكر واستانف :Girl (26): 
انا مالي انا اللي غششني اداني اتين بس
انا زمبي ايه :Girl (9): 
وبعدين انا معرفش اعملك كناف ولا تبوله اروح فين يعني ايه الظلم ده الله :Girl (10): 
رمضان كريم لعلم حضرتك المسابقة بتعتك الوحيد اللي بشارك فيها يعني فوت لي درجه بقي دحنا بالاديات
انتي حبيبي ياحج :Girl (1):

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة التاسعة  

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
  ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 


السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟؟؟ 


السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
كل ما تريد معرفته عن حق الامتياز 
على ماذا يجب ان  تشتمل اتفاقية الامتياز ؟؟؟

برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="7 70"]     أخى الطيب الكريم الفاضل 
                        فى حب الله ورسوله اسكندرانى

                 مبارك المسابقة الروعة التى جذبت الكل

             للمشاركة لمدى جمالها واهميتها وتمنيت ان اشارك

          من الأول لكن ظروف العمل منعتنى لكن ان شاء الله

        يكون لى حظ والحق اى حلقة واشارك فيها

            لكن افوز بجايزة مثلا مش معقول 

           ألف مبروك يا أخى مواضيعك دايما تستحق النجاح

           وانا شايف الهدايا للجنة الإجابات مش ممنوعة

          انا هاهديك وردة والأكلة المرة القادمة



              الله يديمك يا مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر[/frame]*

----------


## بنت شهريار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
مسابقة مميزة دائماً كما تعودنا منك
حظى سىء جدا لانى مشاركتش فيها من البداية
بس ملحوووقة يافندم
وحتى لو مفيش فوز
يكفى الوقت الممتع اللى بنقضية
والمنافسة اللذيذة الشيقة بينا
والفائدة المكتسبة من اسئلة حضرتك المميزة

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل 
اسكندرانى
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخيرااااااااااا لحقتكم مره من نفسى يا جماعة
بجد مسابقة جميلة والاستفاده منها كبيرة
الاجابة فى الطريق يا فندم ويارب تكون صح
انا زى عبير مش مهم الفوز 
لكن المشاركة فى حد ذاتها واكتساب المعلومة شى جميل 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أستاذي الفاضل اسكندراني 

أنا بقي هقول زي حمادو .....
والنبي ناولوني الولاعة .....
الأسئلة سهلة جدا اليوم بصراحة .....
سلمت يداك علي المسابقة المتميزة .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
سؤال برئ :
ياترى اللى يأخذ الترتيب الاول فى اجابه حلقه ياخذ درجات مضاعفه علشان يزود رصيده  :Girl (26): 
مع تحياتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة النموذجية للحلقة التاسعة 
لفنانة المبدعة
 لولى [/frame]




> *الســـــــــلام عليكـــــــم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> 
> 
> ســــــــــورة الاعلــــــى
> ...



*

لولى 
اشكرك على الاجابة النموذجية والتنسيق الرائع 
تستحقى اكثر من ثلاث  نقاط 
واسمحى لى  بحق امتياز (الفرنشايز) لهذا التنسيق 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله ايه المسابقات الجامدة دى

ان شاء الله نشارك ولو بالقليل وطبعا على قدنا خالص فى موضوع رجال الاعمال ده

تسلم ايد حضرتك يا استاذ نادر

رمضان كريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> 
> سورة الاعلي
> 
> من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟؟؟ 
> 
> الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومي والذي قتله حمزة بن عبد المطلب .
> ...



*

ام احمد  
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين 
>  سورة الأعلى .
> ختمت بصحف ابراهيم وموسى
> السؤال الثانيمن أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى 
> الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومي والذي قتله حمزة بن عبد المطلب . 
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...



*

عماد
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الاول*
> *ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟*  
> *سورة الأعلى* 
> 
> *السؤال الثاني*
> *من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟؟؟*  
> *الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومي والذي قتله حمزة بن عبد المطلب* 
> 
> *السؤال الثالث*
> ...




*

راقص معا الذئاب
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
> *اجابه الحلقه التاسعه* 
> *السؤال الاول :من القرأن الكريم* 
> *ما السورة التى ختمت باسم نبيين* 
> *هى سورة الاعلى ختمت باسم الأنبياء (ابراهيم وموسى عليهما السلام)*
> *السؤال الثانى :من السنه النبويه الشريفه* 
> *من أول من قتل من المشركيم فى غزوه بدر الكبرى؟*
> *الاسود بن عبد الاسد المخزومي والذي قتله جمزة بن عبد المطلب.*
> *السؤال الثالث:من موضوعات قاعه رجال الاعمال* 
> ...




*

totatoty
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رد على أسئلة الحلقه التاسعه
> 1-ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> سورة الأعلى 
> في الآية رقم (19) (( صحف إبراهيم وموسى)).
> 
> 
> ...




*

مى مؤمن 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

اخرتها يا امورة يا شطورة يا اسكندرنيه 
محل حلوانى 
هو حضرتك مش بتعرفى تعملى حاجة بايدك 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
الله يكون فى عونك يا رجل المستقبل 
مش حاتكلم 
خلى الطابق مستور 
تعرفى تسلقى بيض 
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أستاذي الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> 
> 1-السورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> سورة الأعلى 
> في الآية رقم (19) (( صحف إبراهيم وموسى)).
> 
> 
> 2- أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟
> ...




*

ليلة عشق
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 70"]السؤال الأول
> القرأن الكريم
> 1-ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> سورة الاعلى 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم
> سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى{1} الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى{2} وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى{3} وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى{4} فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاء أَحْوَى{5} سَنُقْرِؤُكَ فَلَا تَنسَى{6} إِلَّا مَا شَاء اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى{7} وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى{8} فَذَكِّرْ إِن نَّفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى{9} سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَن يَخْشَى{10} وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَا الْأَشْقَى{11} الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى{12} ثُمَّ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَى{13} قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن تَزَكَّى{14} وَذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى{15} بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا{16} وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى{17} إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى{18} صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى{19}
> صدق الله العظيــم 
> [line]
> السوال الثانى
> ...




*

زيزو
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]اجابة الاسئلة 
> 
>  ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟
> سورة الأعلى 
> 
>  من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟
> الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومي والذي قتله حمزة بن عبد المطلب 
> 
> على ماذا يجب ان تشتمل اتفاقية الامتياز ؟
> ...




*

ميمة اسلام  
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن يكون فى دور تانى للى ظروف المنتدى منعته من المشاركة فى حلقة او حلقتين 
> دور اكتوبر 
> اكتوبر جه اهه ممكن ؟؟
> 
> 1-ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> سورة الأعلى 
> في الآية رقم (19) (( صحف إبراهيم وموسى)).
> 
> ...




*

دكتورة رحاب 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

دور اكتوبر مينفعش 
لان المسابقة رمضانية  بالشهور العربيه 
ايه رايك فى دور ذو الحجة 
وتبقى الجائزة كيلو لحمه ضانى 
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> 
> سورى الاعلى
> 
> *****************
> السؤال الثانى
> ...




*

بنت شهريار 
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

واهلا بك فى المسابقة 
واشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه المشجعة 
ويسعدنى دائما رايك ووجودك 
وارق تحياتى لك ولكل العصابة 
سعيد بتواجد كل افرادها 
بس فين زهراء 
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="15 80"]أجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟
> 
> هى سورة الاعلى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*

احلى كلمة
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اجابه الحلقه:
> من القرآن الكريم 
>  س1-ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
>  ج1-سورة الأعلى
> 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
>  س2-من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟؟؟ 
> ج2-الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومي والذي قتله حمزة بن عبد المطلب
> ...




*

ام البنات
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة التاسعة 
> السؤال الاول
> من القرآن الكريم
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> 
> سورة الأعلى .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*

نور
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

اختى الكريمة قووووووى 
هو بعد التبوله والبقلاوة مفيش حاجة 
يعنى اى حاجة الحلقة الاخيرة نازلة اهه
مفيش صينية 
كبة مقلية ومعاها فتوش
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *ازيك حضرتك يا أستاذ نادر (صح)الاسكندرانى*
> معلش النت قطع من عندى لمدة اسبوعين ... وكنت هتجنن لكن الحمدلله ربنا ستر ورجع
> وبالنسبة لالااجابت على الاسئلة فتفضل .
> 1)ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> سورة الاعلى ....الايه (18)
> (صحف ابراهيم وموسى )
> 2)من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟؟؟ 
> الأسود المخزومى  وقتله (أسد الله)حمزة بن عبد المطلب
> ...




*

دعاء الكروان
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ان شاء الله تكون بخير
> دى اجابتى على المسابقة  ويارب تكون صح ان شاء الله
> ولو غلط يبقى سكتم بكتم عليها وحياتك مش عاوزين فضايح 
> [frame="13 80"]السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟
> 
> سورة الاعلى
> ...




*

ندى الايام
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

كده اعلى صوتى واصرخ واقول 
اجابة صحيحه وندى الايام كسبت 
ولا برضه سكتم بكتم 
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم .
> 
> اجابة أسئلة الحلقة التاسعة..
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> 
> سورة الأعلى ..
> 
> من أول من قُتل من المشركين في غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟؟؟ 
> ...




*

ايمرالد
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3


جزاك الله خير على كل دعوة 
ولك اضعافها  يارب 
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="13 70"]   أخى الكريم فى حب الله اسكندرانى
> 
> 
>               كل سنة وأنت طيب والمسابقة جميلة
>                  أسف للتأخير عن المشاركة
> 
>                  حـــــل  الحلقة
> 
>                     إجابة السؤال الأول  
> ...




*

امير المطر 
اجابة السؤال الثانى هى 
الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومي
تعوضها المرة القادمة 
2

سعيد بمشاركتك بالمسابقة 
لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> 1- ما هي السوره التي ختمت باسم نبيين؟
> سوره الاعلي 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "صحف ابراهيم و موسي" 
> صدق الله العظيم
> 
> 2- من اول من قتل من المشركني في غزوة بدر؟
> ...




*

الانسة بكلويز
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="15 70"]       اخى النـــــــــــــــــــــــادر اسكندرانى
> 
> 
> 
> 1-ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟ 
> سورة الأعلى 
> في الآية رقم (19) (( صحف إبراهيم وموسى)).
> 
> 
> ...




*

قيثارة
اشكرك على الاجابة الصحيحة 
مبروك ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيدك 
3

لك مودتى دائما 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="7 80"]الترتيب قبل النهائى للمتسابقين  [/frame]

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

الحلقة الاخيرة  

السؤال الاول 
 من القرآن الكريم 
  ما هي أطول كلمة في القرآن وفي أي سورة وردت؟؟ 


السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
 ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعامة أهل مكة؟؟؟؟ 


السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
إدارة الذات ..10 خطوات للنجاح 
بما يجب أن يكون  الهدف الواضح؟؟؟


برجاء 
ارسال الاجابات على الخاص لمشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الثلاثاء الساعة 10 مساء 
اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *
> 
> مى مؤمن 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...d_47899359.gif [/img]
> اخرتها يا امورة يا شطورة يا اسكندرنيه 
> محل حلوانى 
> هو حضرتك مش بتعرفى تعملى حاجة بايدك 
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
> الله يكون فى عونك يا رجل المستقبل 
> ...


اوباااااااااا أستاذ اسكندراني مفيش اسكندرانيه :Girl (26):  ما بتعرفش تطبخ انا يا فندم طباخه ماهره :Girl (10):  كمان وبالنسبه لمحل الحلواني فقط علشان يتجاب منه الشوكولاتات واالجاتوهات وعموما الميه تكدب الغطاس زي ما بيقولوا تتفضل حضرتك والمدام  وزيزو كمان يجي معاك على عزومة وتشوف الإثبات وبالنسبة للبيض هسلق لحضرتك بيض كمان جنب الاكل يمكن حضرتك  نفسك فيه ههههههههههههههههههه وبالنسبه لرجل المستقبل الله يكون في عونه من حته تانيه مش من الاكل ههههههههههههههه كل سنه وحضرتك طيب بجد تسلم إيدك على المسابقه التحفه دي 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ندى الايام

> كده اعلى صوتى واصرخ واقول 
> اجابة صحيحه وندى الايام كسبت 
> ولا برضه سكتم بكتم 
> لك مودتى دائما


ايوه ايوه زعق اوى سكتم بكتم ايه بس هههههههههههههه مين قال كدا
اول مره اكسب مسابقة فى المنتدى ده
كان نفسى اكون معاكم من بدرى بس غصب عنى بقى نلحق فى الاخر كدا
كل سنة وحضرتك  طيب

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="7 70"] أخى فى حب الله ورسوله اسكندرانى

                                الهدف من الأشتراك فى المسابقة ليس الفوز

                            ولكن التلاقى والتواصل والبحث والمعرفة

                         بارك الله لك على المسابقة ووضغها بميزان حسناتك

                       وطالما اديتنى نقطتين حلويين مش هنعترض ونزودهم بهدية










                            انت تطلب بس يا اسكندرانى

                         وكل الحلو يجيلك يا اخى بس انت خلى بالك مننا

                          الله يديمك يا مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة النموذجية للحلقة  الاخيرة 
للفنانة المبدعة
لولى[/frame]




*الســـــــــــلام عليكــــــــم


ما هي أطول كلمة في القرآن وفي أي سورة وردت؟؟ 



أطول كلمة وردت فى القرآن الكريم عدد حروفها أحد عشر حرفاً وهى

(فأسقيناكموه)التى وردت فى الآية 22 من سورة الحجر.


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــم

( وأرسلنــا الريح لواقح فأنزلنـــا من السماء مـــاء فأسقيناكموه

وماأنتم له بخـــزنين (22) )





ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعامة أهل مكة؟؟؟؟ 



عفا عنهم؛ فقد قال لهم: (ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ فقالوا: خيرًا، أخ 

كريم وابن أخ كريم، فقال: لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم).

وفي رواية أنه قال: (اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء).






بما يجب أن يكون الهدف الواضح؟؟؟



1- دقيقاً لدرجة تحديد الأهداف الجزئية .

2- محدداً بالكم و الكيف و الزمن.

3- واقعياً بعيداً عن الخيال أو التفاهة .





تقبــــــــل تحيتــــــى*





لولى 
اجابة صحيحة ونموذجية 
اشكرك على الرد والتنسيق 
3

----------


## Emad.

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين
خلاص ياسيدي الفاضل انتهت مسابقتك بكل خير
ولا فيه جديد في العشره الاواخر من رمضان

----------


## اسكندرانى

نحن الان  
فى انتظار اعلان النتيجة 
تابعونا

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير  
لحين انضمام الاذاعة والتليفزيون و القنوات الفضائية 
نستمع الى هذه الاغنيه 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:.../ram/sami1.ram

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــــه...

وفى بث مبـــــــــــاشــــــــــر اتقدم باحــــــــر التهانى 

للحاصليــــــن على المـــــــــركز الاول

وهـــــــــــــــــم


ام احمـــــــــــــــــــــد وtotatoty 










الـــــــــــــف الـــــــــف مبــــــــــــروك

مع تمنياتى لكـــــــــم بمزيد من التوفيق والتألق*

----------


## loly_h

*وتهنئــــــــــة من القلــــــــــب للفائـــــــــــــزة بالجائــــــــــــزة الثانيـــــــــة

وهــــــــــــــــى


mai_momen 









الف الف مبــــــــــــــروك 

مع تمنياتى القلبيـــــــة بمزيد من التوفيـــــــــق*

----------


## loly_h

*
وبشـــــــــــــرى وتهنئــــــــــــــــة عاجلــــــــــــة جــــدا

لفائـــــزنـــــــــا الثـــــــــــالث

وهــــــــــــــــو


zizo_ya_zizo 








الف الف مبـــــــــــــــــــروك 

وتمنياتى لك بمــــــــــزيد من النجاح والتوفيق*

----------


## loly_h

*النتيجــــــــــة النهائيـــة للمسابقــــــــــــة الرمضانية

لقـــــــــاعة رجــــــــــال الاعمـــــــــال*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][/frame]

----------


## loly_h

*وطبعــــــــــــا فى مسابقات الاخ الفاضل .... إسكـــــــــــندرانى

الكل كسبـــــــــــان

وبنـــــــــــاءا على ذلك وتقديـــــــــــرا منه للجهود المبذولة اثنــــــاء المسابقة

اهديت منـــــــــــه تلك الباقة من شهادات التقديـــــــــــر للأ خوه والاخوات الاتى ذكـــــــــرهــــــــــــم.






kethara 





الف مبروك اختى الغاليــــــــة قيثـــــــارة



ليلة عشق 





الف مبــــــــــــروك اختى الغاليــــة ليلــــة عشــــق




nour2005 




الف مبروك حبيبتــــــــــــى نـــــــور



الأنسه بكلويز 





الف مبـــــــــــروك اختــــــى الغاليــــة  الانســــة بكلــــويـــز




loly_h 



الف مبروك حبيبتــــى ...loly__h وكل سنه وانتى طيبة


*

----------


## loly_h

*
om elbanat



الف مبـــــروك حبيبتـــى ام البنــــات







emerald






الف مبــــــــروك حبيبتـــى ايمــــى




Dr_rehab 







الف مبـــــــــــروك  اختى الغالية Dr_rehab 




احلى كلمة 






الف مبروك اختى الغاليــــة احلى كلمـــــة*

----------


## loly_h

*

سابرينا 






الف مبروك اختى الغالية سابــــرينا




عمــــــــــــــاد







الف مبروك اخى الفاضــــــــل عمــــــاد




ميمة اسلام 





الف مبـــــروك اختى الغالية ميمة اســـــــلام




دعاء الكروان







الف مبروك اختى الغالية دعاء الكروان

*

----------


## loly_h

*

boukybouky 







الف مبـــــــــروك حبيبتى بــــــــوكى




راقص مع الذئاب 






الف مبــــــــروك اخى راقص مع الذئـــــاب




امونـــــــــــه






الف مبـــــــــروك اختى الغاليـــــة امــــــونــــــة




ابن طيبــــــــــــه 







الف مبــــروك اخى الفاضــــل ابن طيبــــــة*

----------


## loly_h

*

Tiger Woman






الف مبروك اختى الغاليــــة  Tiger Woman



Amira 







الف مبــــــــروك حبيبتى اميـــــــرة




ندى الايـــــــــــام 






 الف مبـــروك اختى الغالية ندى الايـــــــــام




شـــــــاعر الرومانسية 






الف مبــــــــروك اخى الفاضــــل شاعر الرومانسيــــة
*

----------


## loly_h

*بنت شهر يار 







الف مبروك اختى الغاليـــــــــة بنت شهـــريار




امير المـــــــطر 






الف مبروك اخى امــير المطـــــــر




esaf maher







الف مبروك اخى  esaf maher



الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين بالمسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال

والف تحية وتقديــــــــــر لاخـــــــــــــونــــــا الفاضـــــــــل....


اسكنــــــــــــــــدرانــــــــى 

على المسابقة الشيقة التى امتعتنا وافادتنا فى الشهر الفضيل

بارك الله فيك اخـــــــــــــى

وكل عام وانت بخيـــــــــــــــر

تقبلــــــــــــــــــوا تحيتــــــى*

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]وطبعــــــــــــا فى مسابقات الاخ الفاضل .... إسكـــــــــــندرانى

الكل كسبـــــــــــان

وبنـــــــــــاءا على ذلك وتقديـــــــــــرا منه للجهود المبذولة اثنــــــاء المسابقة

الف مبروك اختى الغاليــــــــة قيثـــــــارة                 أخى الفاضــــــــــل اسكندرانى

               تحية طيبة لك على الأوقات الطيبة والمفيــــــــــــــــدة

                التى قضيناها هنا برواقك وسعدنا بروح التواد والتواصل

                وشكرا على شهادة التقدير جزاك الله خيرا

                وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب

            وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين بالجوائز 

             الرقيقة توتى.....والرقيقة أم أحمد ......والرقيقة مى مؤمن

             والأخ   zizo_y_zizo

                    أختى الرقيقة لـــــولــــى

               سلمت يداكِ على شهادة التقدير الأكثر من رائعة

            تنسيقك حقا رائع ومبدع وأنتِ تستحقين كل الخير

             تقبلى منى تحيتى وأعجابى بمجهودك ووردتى





                  مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
     [/frame]*

----------


## محمد أمير

[frame="7 70"]       *      اخى فى حب الله ورسوله

    اسكنــــــــــــــــــــــــدرانى
                       كل سنة وانت طيب يا أخى وعقبال رمضان القادم

                           بإذن الله لكن ألحق المسابقة من الأول

                      وألف شكر وتحية لأنك أتحت لنا الفرصة هنا للمعرفة

                           والتلاقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى الطيب

                  وشهادة تقدير هدية منك مقبولة ولو انها كتيرة علية أخى

                           وتسلم يد الأخت

     الرقيقة لولى
                  على التنسيق الجميل الرائع فعلا تنسيقك روعة أختى




                    الله يديمكم يا مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

الف مبروك يا توتا توتي .. ام أحمد .. مي .. زيزو .  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  

حزينة على إنتهاء المسابقة ..  ::(:  كان نفسي تستمر .. كانت مسابقة جميلة جدا لأبعد الحدود .
أشكرك يا استاذ نادر عليها .. وجزاك الله خير على مجهودك المبذول فيها .

والف مبروك للمشتركين كلهم ..  :f: 

وشكرا يا لولي على  الشهادات .. ^-^ .. صحيح اني لم أشاهدها حتى الان .. لكني متأكدة انها رائعة يا اختي .

شكرا لكم جميعا .. بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مبروك للناس كلها والله ربنا يعزكم ويكرمكم 
شكرا يا اسكندرانى على المسابقه الحلوه دى والله والاجمل اختيارك كمان للاستاذه لولى صاحبه التنسيقات الجميله 
شاكر لكم حضوركم ومتابعتكم ومجهودكم الخرافى 
كل الود والمحبه من اخ ليكم  :f:

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="14 80"]ماشاء الله يا اسكندراني 
بجد كنت مسابقة رائعة 
وكنت نتمني تستمر لااخر رمضان 
رمضان عدي بسرعة 
بجد مرسية علي شهادة التقدير 
ومرسية لمجهودك الجميل المتميز والشهادات تحفة يا loly_h
تسلم ايدك 
والف الف مبروك للفائزين 
ام احمد وتوتا ومي وزيزو 
تستحق الفوز 

دمتم بخير 
في امان الله[/frame]

----------


## Emad.

*ماشاء الله اخي اسكندراني* 

*بجد كنت مسابقة رائعة وجميله*
*وكنت نتمني تستمر كل رمضان* 
*رمضان جري قوام بسرعة* 
*الف مليون شكر علي شهادة التقدير* 
*وشكرا  لمجهودك الجميل المتميز والشهادات تحفة يا loly_h*
*تسلم ايدك دائما رائعه*
*والف الف مليون مبروك للفائزين* 
*ام احمد وتوتا ومي وزيزو* 
*تستحقو الفوز* 
**
*دمتم بخير* 

*في امان الله*
*ورمضان كريم*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="15 80"]أستاذنا العزيز

اسكنــــــــــــــــــدرانى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعقبال كل سنة

وربنا يعود علينا جميعا الايام بخير

وان شاء الله السنة الجايه أكون معكم فى المسابقة من البداية

وشكرا لحضرتك على المسابقة والجهد العظيم المبزول

والمسابقة كانت جميلة جدا واستفادنا منها جميعا وأكتسبنا معلومات قيمة

وشكرا جزيلا على شهادة التقدير


وتسلمى أختى الرقيقة لولى على الشهادات الرائعة


وألف مبروك لكل الفائزين


[/frame]

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="11 80"]السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل اسكندرانى اشكرك على شهاده التقدير واشكرك اختى فى الله لولى على تصميماتك الرائعه والجميله جزاكما الله خيرا 
واحب ان اخبرك سيدى انه ان  شاء الله سوف يضع الله وضعك للاسئله ومحاولتنا البحث عن الاجابه فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحه ولقد كنت اخذا الاسئله وثانى يوم اسئلها لزميلاتى فى العمل واعرفهم الاجابه وبهذا ان شاء الله نكون اشتركنا جميعا على فعل الخير وافاده الغير 
كل عام وانت والاسره الكريمه بالف خير 
جعلنا الله جميعا من عتقاء شهر رمضان[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

الاخ الفاضل 
اسكندرنى
سعدنا جميعا بمشاركتنا معك فى مسابقتك المميزة
وقضينا اجمل الاوقات
سواء باستفادة من اسئلتك الجميلة
او بروح التنافس بيننا
شكرا لك اخى الفاضل 
فى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير
لك منى كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## ندى الايام

[frame="13 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاستاذ الفاضل اسكندرانى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ورمضان كريم ويعود عليك الايام بخير
بجد مسابقة جميلة وممتعة ومفيدة وكنت اتمنى اكون معاكم من الاول
ان شاءالله تتعوض رمضان القادم ودائما متجمعين على خير

الاخت الفاضلة لولى

شكرا لمجهود حضرتك ارائع وعلى التنسيق الجميل
وميرسى على شهادة التقدير

ام احمد
توتى
مى مؤمن
زيزو يا زيزو

الف الف الف مبروك وعقبال كل مسابقة
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 
ورمضان كريم لكم منى خالص التقدير والاحترام
[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

اختى الغالية الرقيقة 
لولى
سلمت يداكى على كلماتك الرقيقة 
وزوقك العالى جداااا
وتنسيقاتك الجميلة
سعدنا جدا بتهنئتك الغالية
وسعدنا اكثر بتواجدك معنا
والف مبروك للفائزين والمشاركين فى مسابقتنا الغالية
وكل سنة وانتى بخير حبيبتى
اليكى ارق تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل نادر 
انا في غاية الاسف اذ ان النت 
ومنذ البارحة وفي الوقت الذي
كنت فيه بصدد ارسال اجوبة 
الحلقة الاخيرة لسوء حظي 
ولكن عزائي هو سعادتي بقضاء 
اجمل الاوقات  في هذه المسابقة
اجتمعت فيه باخوة احببتهم في الله
 وبالبحث عن معلومات افادتني  
وعلى فكرة انا لم انس احضار الاكلات 
المطلوبة  حاولت احطهم هنا لكن صعب جدا :Girl (26): 
ملحوقة ان شاء الله وقريب حانزلهم .

الف مبروك للفائزين جميعا وربنا يبارك فيك 
اخي الفاضل نادر ويبارك لك في مجهودك الكبير
الذي قمت به .
موضوع في غاية الروعة 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب والف شكر على شهادة التقدير
والف مبروك للفائزين الاربعة ولكل المشاركين.
ولكل من شارك في هذه المسابقة الرائعة اقول
كلنا فائزون فلقد سعدنا جميعا بالتواصل البناء والمنافسة
المشوّقة .
وللاخت الحبيبة لولي اقول شكرا اختي الغالية وربنا
يجعل كل مجهود قمت به في ميزان حسناتك ويبارك بك
والف شكر لك ودمتي بالف خير 
كل سنة والجميع بخير ودايما متجمعين في اجمل المسابقات
تحيتي مع ارق  الامنيات للجميع 
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
أستاذ اسكندراني 
الف الف شكر على المسابقه الي أكثر من رائعه 
ومجهودك بجد المبذول ربنا يسعد حضرتك ويكرمك دايما
ودة شيء معروف عن حضرتك الزوق والرقي دة كفايه انك اسكندراني كل الاسكندرانيه كدة عندهم زوق  ::   :: 


والف الف مبروك مبروك للمركز الاول والثالث ام احمد وتوتي وزيزو وكل الي فازوا هنا بجد كلنا اسمتعنا بالمسابقد دي واول مسابقه ادخلها واشعر براحه نفسيه لا توصف بجد وكلنا زعلانين لانها خلصت وكل عام وانت بالف خير يارب




وما تحرمناش من مسابقاتك الراقيه دي ابدا يا استاذ نادر




أختي لولي
والف الف شكر للولي الفنانه المبدعه فعلا صاحبة الزوق الرفيع 
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي على الشهادات الرقيقه 


تحياتي لكم جمعيا ورمضان كريم [/frame]

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]    أستاذى الغالى جدا 

                            اسكنــــــــــــــــــدرانى

                 كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وكان نفسى

              المسابقة تفضل ةتستنى

            لكن دايما الحاجات الحلوة تجرى بسرعة

            والأوقات الروعة تمر بثانية

           خصوصا لما نبارك للفايز والفايزة

           ونهينة ونقولة عقبال المرة الجاية

            ومعانا الجميلة الفايزة بالأولى توتى

           شاطرة باجاباتها بكلامى او بسكوتى

         والفايزة الغالية بالأولى تانى أم أحمد

        نشيطة وتستحق الجايزة وانا لربى  باحمد

      والفايزة بالجايزة التانية الامورة مى

         كان نفسى تغششنى لكن ازاى

     والفايز التالت كمان جااااااااااامد يا زيزو

         ودايما متفوق يا عزيزو

      لكم ودى وتقديرى وأحترامى





             [/frame]*

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="15 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركاتــه

أستاذي الفاضل

اســـكندراني

المسابقة كانت رائعة جدا جدا .. جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

أنا حزينة جدا جدا إنها خلصت 

لأنها كانت ممتعة جدا 

وكان نفسي أشارك أكتر في كل الأسئلة

البركة بقة في الكلية والنت اللي بيفصل على طول

 :Girl (6):  :Girl (6): 

لكن إن شاء الله رمضان الجاي لازم ألحق المسابقة من أولها

مش عارفة أشكر حضرتك إزاي على مجهودك الرائع 

وإدخال الفرحة والسرور على قلوبنا

فكلمة شكر قليلة جدا .. 

جزاك الله خيرا .. وبارك الله فيك

 :Ward703: 

أختي العزيزة

لولي

جزاك الله خيرا على الشهادة الجميلة 

إبداع

ورقة

وتنسيق جميل

أنا فرحانة بيها قوووي

جعله الله في ميزان حسناااتك

وألف الف ألف مبروووووووووووووووك 

لمي وأم احمد وزيزو وتوتي 

 :Aaaaa34:  :Aaaaa34:  :Aaaaa34: 

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

تستاهلوا كل خير والله

عقبال كل مسابقة ان شاء الله[/frame]

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]    أستاذى الغالى 

   اسكنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدرانى

                انا راجعة للباقى ابارك تانى

              ولا تزعلك كتر زياراتى






                    بما ان فى المسابقة الأسكندرانية الكل هنا كسبان

                           ولا ممكن حد يروح منا زعلان

                       ويكون جاوب مرة ما يخديشى هدية كمان

                  طب تعالولى وكمان تعالولى



                 وشوفـــــــوا عاملة اية الحلوة لولــــــــــــــــــــى

                شهادات تقدير بجمالهم خبلان عملولى

                من روعتهم قلت يا ريت يجولــــــى

            لكن أجاباتى كانت غلط وبسلامتهم رجعولى

             والان ياللا نهنى اصحاب الشهادات 

              تسلم أجاباتهم ويسلمولـــــــى



             الحلوة الأمارة  قيثـــــــــارة

            أجاباتها حلوة وشهادتها غنوة

          متلحنة بمهـــــــــــــــــــــــــارة



           والهمسة الدافية ليلة عشق

          كتبت جاوبت بكل الحق

        ولا حلقة قالت اجاوب لأ



                واللى اسمها فى شهادة التقدير

                     بيــــــــــــــــــــــدور

         الرقيقة الغالية أختنا نـــــــــــــــــــــور

         وأكلاتها اللبنانى الروعة الكل بيها مسرور

[IMG]http://www.21za.com/pic/decoration005_files/91.gif
[/IMG]

               ودية شهادة السكرة بكلويز

            ام حكايات اشجع من المارينز

          اجاباتك روعة ومفهياش اى ديتيليز




         وتانى تانى تانى هنقول لولى تانى

           ياسلام شهادة جميلة وطريقتها بالتنسيق سحرانى

          ولا شهادة التقدير عشانك  من أستاذى 

         روعة وتستحقيها عن جد يا حياتى



           لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى




          [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]       تــــــــــــــانى  تــــــــــــــــــانى  تــــــــــــــانى

                         راااااااااجعيين للتهنئة من تـــــــــــــــــــــــــانى

                      شهادات روووووووووعة وقوى عجبـــــــــــــانى

                      يا أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى اسكنـــــــــــــــــدرانى



                             والان معانا أحلى الشهادات

                           للغالية الفايزة  أم البنـــــــــــــــــــــات

                     الحلوة الشاطرة ست الستات



                        وكمان الرائعة ايمراليد

                    شهادتها تستحقها على كل الإجابات

                وكلماتها الروعة زى الشربات



                   والان معانا الحلوة الدكتورة ريحاب

                      الغالية علينا ومن الأحباب

                  جاوبت وبعتت ولرسالتها انفتح الباب



                وشهادة الروعة أحلى كلمة

              أجاباتها جت متلحنة كأنها غنوة

           ومتنسقة ورقيقة زى النسمة



            وكمان الرائعة سابرينا

          هية وأجاباتها غالية قوى علينا

       وحلاوتها هية ضى عنينا

 


                        لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى
                     [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"] تــــــــــــــانى تــــــــــــــــــانى تــــــــــــــانى

راااااااااجعيين للتهنئة من تـــــــــــــــــــــــــانى

شهادات روووووووووعة وقوى عجبـــــــــــــانى

يا أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى اسكنـــــــــــــــــدرانى



                     والان معانا استاذى عمــــــــــــاد

                   جاوب وأرسل وكان لينا معاه ميعـــــاد

               ليستلم شهادتة وينول بإجابتة المراد



                          والله الله على شهادة الرقيقة ميمة

                أجاباتها يا ناس مرتبة وجميلة

             وكنت عايزة ازود الكلمات واخليها طويلة



                        ومعانا شهادة دعاء الكروان

               إجابات شاطرة سريعة زى الرهوان

            مستحقة بجدارة يا اخوان



                      ويا سيدى على شهادة بوكى بوكى

             كل الناس هنا  وانا معاهم بنحبوكى

           ويارب بشهادتنا كدة نفرحوكى




                         ودية شهادة أستاذى راقص

                 جميلة بجد خااااااااااااااااالص

            وتستحقها مالص ماااااااااااااالص




                        لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى



        [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]تــــــــــــــانى تــــــــــــــــــانى تــــــــــــــانى

راااااااااجعيين للتهنئة من تـــــــــــــــــــــــــانى

شهادات روووووووووعة وقوى عجبـــــــــــــانى

يا أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى اسكنـــــــــــــــــدرانى




                      ويا سلام على روعة الغالية أمونة

                     شاطرة وطيبة وكمان حنونــــــــــــة

                وشهادتها زيها مبروكة وميمونـــــــــــة



                     وشهادة أستاذى الكريم ابن طيبة

                   الأرض الولادة بالخير الأصيلة

              مشغول لكن معلوناتة مش بسيطة



              وكمان الله على الرقيقة تيجر 

             مبروك الشهادة وفى الأجابات مش بنغيير

           وهنستانكى المسابقة الجاية اياكى تسيبينا نتحير

 

               والان جينا للحلوة أميرة

           وشهادتها الهايلة القيمة

        وأجاباتها وان قلت بردة كبيرة



               والله الله على أحلى سلام

              للرقة الحلوة ندى الأيام

           ونبارك لها ويحلى معاها الكلام



                   لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى


                            [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]تــــــــــــــانى تــــــــــــــــــانى تــــــــــــــانى

راااااااااجعيين للتهنئة من تـــــــــــــــــــــــــانى

شهادات روووووووووعة وقوى عجبـــــــــــــانى

يا أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى اسكنـــــــــــــــــدرانى





                             والان شهادة  أستاذى شاعر الرومانسية

                       شهادة للمشاركة الجميلة الفنية

                   حتى لو الوقت قليل لكن حضورة ميه الميه



                  والأمورة الغالية بنت شهريار

                شهادة ليكى يا روعة زى النهار

            والكل بذزقك ورقتك احتــــــــــــــــار



                      والله على شهادة استاذى أميرالمطر

                     كلامك مليان بنسيم العطر

                   وكلامة العذب نقراه ويحلى معاه السهر



                  والان شهادة أستاذى إيساف ماهر

                 جميل انك لينا ولمسابقتنا فاكر

              والمرة الجاية تيجى من الأول يا شاطر




                         لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى[/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]               أستــــــــــــــاذى الغالى اسكنـــــــــــــدرانى



                            انا حبيت بس أهنى واشارك فى هذة المسابقة الرائعة

                     ولو حتى بالبسيط من كلامى

               أعبر ببساطة وبكل صراحة انى معاكم وبينكم مرتاحة

               وشعوركم دافى وهنا الحفلة كانت حاجة كدة سلطانى

              وان شاء الله تتعاد وتتكرر من تانى

                   واجى من تانى ابارك واهنى الفايزين أستاذى

               وألف ألف ألف مبروك للفايزين والمشاركين

            والحكمة مش بالجايزة لا بالمعلومة والفايدة

                  ولك كل الخير والود والتقدير وألاحترام أستاذى

               ومهما حاولت ارد لحضرتك جميلك لمساعدتك لى وانا بأول

              خطواتى بالمنتدى لن أوفيك حقك بارك الله لك وجعلة بميزان حسناتك



                                            الف مبروك وعقبــــــــــــــــــــــــــال المسابقة الجاية

                    ومش عارفة هاكون معاكم ولا بحتة تانية

                         أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى



                           لك ودى وتقديرى وأحترامى[/frame]*

----------


## kethara

[frame="12 70"][B]

                              أليـــــــكِ يا شحـــــــــــــــــــــرورة 



                         اليكِ تحية من القلب لروعة جمال حرفك
                        وألق وخفة ظلك وجميل حضورك
                          والرقيق العذب من كلماتك
                   اشكرك لحروفك البديعة لى ولغيرى
                 وبهذا الألق لك حق عندى
                 فتقبلى هذا منى

     روعة حروفك يا شحرورة

               وخفة ظلك قصة ماهى صغنونة

             ابدا مانتيش نحرورة

           دة انتى ارق من البيتفورة

         وحقيقى انك جدعة وشطورة

       وأجمل ما فى الحكاية يا أمورة

       انك  جميلة وظاهرة جوة الصورة

       إبداعك جميل وأقوالك مأثورة

     وفى العامى مفيش أجمل من كلمات الشحرورة

       ومواضيعها محكمة بتخلينى مبهورة

     ورغم نجاحها بكل مكان طيبة مش مغرورة

      وانتى هدية لينا حقيقى ياشحرورة

     وشكرا لأخى اسكندرانى لفضلة ببقائك معنا

          بمنتدانا يا أروع وأجمل شحرورة






                           مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


[/B[/frame]]

----------


## loly_h

*

الســـلام عليكم إخوتى واخواتى الاعزاء

 اختـى قيثارة



 اخـــى امير المطر




 اختـى إيمــــى




 اخــــى زيزو




 اختـــى ميمة اسلام



 اخـــى عمـاد




 اختـــى احلى كلمة




اختــــى ام البنات




 اختـــــى بنت شهريار



اختـــــى ندى الايام




 اختــــــــى نور



اختــــــى مى مؤمن




اختـــــى امونة




اختــــــــى الشحرورة



متشكـــــــــــــرة جدا على ذوقكــــــــــم و كلماتكم الرقيقة  

والف مبروك لينـــــا كلنا

بحقيقى كانت جايزتنا اننا اشتركنـــــا مع اخونـــا إسكندرانى

وسعيدة جدا لانى اتشرفت بمعرفتكـــــــم جميعــــا...

وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعيــــــــــــن سوا

وكل سنه وانتم بالف خير وصحة وسعــــــادة





*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية loly_h

كل كلمات الشكر تعجز أن توفيكِ حقك غاليتي علي المجهود الرائع ....
بالتعاون مع استاذي الفاضل اسكندراني في هذه المسابقة المتميزة .....
أسعدكم الله وبارك فيكم .....
كل عام وأنتم بخير أعاد الله علينا رمضان مرارا وتكرار ....
ونحن مجتمعين علي الحب في الله ولمنتدانا الغالي ....
خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## loly_h

*اختى الحبيبة ... ليلة عشـــــــــــق

متشكرة جدا وربنا يباركلى فى عمرك

على كلامك الرقيق

كان الاهم من اى مجهود قمت بيه

انى كسبت ارق اخوات فى الدنيا

والفضل يرجع لله ثم لاخى اسكندرانى

وكل سنه وانتى بالف خير وسعادة

تقبلى تحيتـــــــــــى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
الاخوه الكرام 


totatoty 

ام احمـــــــــــــــــــــد


mai_momen 


zizo_ya_zizo 



ارق التهائى بفوزك المشرف 
اتمنى لكم دائما النجاح والتوفيق 
 
.*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخوه الكرام  


kethara 



ليلة عشق 


nour2005 


الأنسه بكلويز 



loly_h 



om elbanat



emerald



Dr_rehab 



احلى كلمة 



سابرينا 



عمــــــــــــــاد



ميمة اسلام 



دعاء الكروان



boukybouky 



راقص مع الذئاب 



امونـــــــــــه



ابن طيبــــــــــــه 



Tiger Woman



Amira 



ندى الايـــــــــــام 



شـــــــاعر الرومانسية 



بنت شهر يار 



امير المـــــــطر 



esaf maher



كل الشرف والفخر لى 

على تواجدكم الذى اثمر هذا الموضوع 

وجعل منه ساحة فكريه جميله 

وتبادل للمعرفة 

ومد جسور الصداقة والاخوه بيننا 

دمتم  جميعا بكل خير 


.*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 70"] *          اخى  اسكنـــــــــــــــــــــــدرانى نادر 
> 
>                شكرا على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع فى المسابقة الجميله 
> 
>  اعتذر عن الاشتراك فى الحلقة الاخيرة  للمسابقة
> 
> لتتاح الفرصه لاحد الاعضاء للفوز
> 
>  فانا يكفينى شرف مشاركتى فى المسابقة 
> ...





*اختى الرقيقه 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك 


رغم اسفى لاعتذارك المفاجىء

الا انى اتقدم لك باسمى معانى التقدير والاحترام 

على هذا الامر 

وايثارك الاخوه الاعضاء عن نفسك 

وهذا ليس بغريب عن رقيقه الاحساس 

واميرة المشاعر النبيله 

قيثارة 
دمتى بكل خير 

.*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اولا انا بعتذر للتأخير فى الرد داه لانى مش لاقيه كلام ارد بيه اصلا  
المسابقه كانت جميله وكل اللى اشتركو فيها فايزين 
اشكر اخى اسكندرانى على المسابقه وعلى الروح الجميله معاكم بحس اننا 
فى رمضان دى تانى سنه ليا اشترك فى مسابقات رمضان على المنتدى 
الجو الجميل اسره واحده بجد روح المرح وكمان معلومات جديده ومفيده
فى الدين والدنيا 
كل الشكر لمنظم المسابقه الجميله وكل الشكر لمن اشترك فيها 
وكل الشكر لمن لم يشارك فيها وتابعها   
واخيرا وليس اخيرا مبروك لكل من فاز 
واشكر المبدعه لولى على الشهادات القيمه 
ولو سمحتى عاوزه دروس فى التنسيق الجميل داه لانى مش بعرف  
كل عام ونحن اقرب الى طاعه الله كل عام ونحن معا اسره واحده  
كل عام وامه الاسلام بخير

----------


## loly_h

*اختى الغاليـــــــــة ... توتـــــــــا

الف مبـــــــــروك وفعلا تستحقى كل خير

ومتشكرة جدا لكلامك الرقيق

وإن شاء الله هاعمل درس قريب 

اشرح فيه طريقة اعداد خلفية

ومرة تانية الف الف مبروك ليكى ولكل اخواتى الفايزين

وكل سنه وانتى بصحة وسعادة

*

----------


## أم أحمد

**

*يا نهار ابيض*
*ده انا شكلي جيت متأخر اوي*
*ايه الحاجات الحلوة دي كلها*
*الغالية لولي*
*ما شاء الله عليكي وعلي تصميماتك الاكثر من رائعة بجد*
*سلمت ايديك اختي الحبيبة*
*بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع منك*
*وكل كلمات الشكر غير كافية لهذا الجهد الاكثر من رائع*
**
*ام انت اخي اسكندراني*
*فسامحني علي تأخيري في حضور هذا الكم الهائل من الحب المتواجد من الجميع*
*بس اكيد انت تعلم اني مش متاخرة عن قصد والله*
*الجهاز بتاعي متفيروس وبدخل من جهاز تاني قديم*
*والتعامل معاه صعب اوي* 
*عارفة ان قلبك كبير وهتسامحني مش كده*
*وبصراحة بصراحة*
*دورت في كل قواميس اللغة علي كلمات لشكرك فلم اجد*
*فكلماتي تتواري خجلا امام روعة ما قدمته من مجهود في هذا العمل الطيب*
*جزاك الله كل الخير*
*وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب*

**

*طبعا لازم ابارك لكل الفائزين فالكل فايز في هذه المسابقة الجميلة*
*التي ظلها كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير من الجميع*

**

*الف الف مبروك للجميع*
*ولكم مني خالص التقدير*

----------


## loly_h

*اختى الغاليــــــــة .... ام احمـــــــد



متشكرة جدا لكلامك الرقيق


والف الف مبروك على المركز الاول

وبحقيقى تستحقى احلى واغلى شهادة تقدير

وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعين 

كل سنه وانتى طيبة*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى العزيز / اسكندرانى 
كل عام وانت بخير انا كمان ليه شهادة تقدير 
شكرا جدا لحضرتك وللعزيزة لولى 
وان شاء الله السنة الجايه اكمل المسابقة للنهاية 
والف مبروك لكل الفائزين*

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى فى الله الغالى اسكندرانى

كل سنه وأنت طيب برمضان
ويارب يعود عليك بكل الخير والأمه كلها
وياريت حضرتك تكمل مسابقة رمضان اللى فات لانها كانت بحق رائعه
ومفيدة جدا وجعلتنا نبحث وندور ونستفيد
ان شاء الله منتظرينك كمان هذا العام والا حضرتك هتنسانا السنه دى ؟

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------

